# 2020 Wish List



## Phoenix123

I don't know if one has been created yet.  Mods, please feel free to delete this one if one already exists.

Mine:

1) turquoise Alhambra earrings (Vintage or Magic)
2) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
3) turquoise 10-motif necklace
4) lapis 5-motif bracelet
5) lapis earrings (Vintage or Magic)
6) lapis Magic long pendant
7) WG Perlee Clover bracelet

I probably won't get them.  Turquoise and lapis are HG pieces.  They will prob go on my 2021 etc Wish List too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't know if one has been created yet.  Mods, please feel free to delete this one if one already exists.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1) turquoise Alhambra earrings (Vintage or Magic)
> 2) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
> 3) turquoise 10-motif necklace
> 4) lapis 5-motif bracelet
> 5) lapis earrings (Vintage or Magic)
> 6) lapis Magic long pendant
> 7) WG Perlee Clover bracelet
> 
> I probably won't get them.  Turquoise and lapis are HG pieces.  They will prob go on my 2021 etc Wish List too.



Everything on your wishlist is yummy! We will be sisters on the Perlee Clover Bracelet. I have it in RG and it’s one of my most worn pieces! And magic pendants are another of my favorites. VCA pieces are heavenly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

If I let the bling monster inside me loose, I will have a mile long wishlist to write down  so I will try and reign in the monster. My ‘doable’ jewelry wishlist for 2020 and potentially 2021:
- single row diamond perlee bracelet in rose gold.
- vintage pave earrings in rose gold. 

Now let’s hope, Hermes gods don’t hear my VCA plans and decide to shred it to pieces


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> If I let the bling monster inside me loose, I will have a mile long wishlist to write down  so I will try and reign in the monster. My ‘doable’ jewelry wishlist for 2020 and potentially 2021:
> - single row diamond perlee bracelet in rose gold.
> - vintage pave earrings in rose gold.
> 
> Now let’s hope, Hermes gods don’t hear my VCA plans and decide to shred it to pieces


I LOVE the single row diamond perlee. My HFG. I hope you make it happen.


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> Everything on your wishlist is yummy! We will be sisters on the Perlee Clover Bracelet. I have it in RG and it’s one of my most worn pieces! And magic pendants are another of my favorites. VCA pieces are heavenly!



I agree with everything you've said!

I also have the RG Perlee Clover and should have got another in WG instead of the 5-motif Alhambra pave.


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> If I let the bling monster inside me loose, I will have a mile long wishlist to write down  so I will try and reign in the monster. My ‘doable’ jewelry wishlist for 2020 and potentially 2021:
> - single row diamond perlee bracelet in rose gold.
> - vintage pave earrings in rose gold.
> 
> Now let’s hope, Hermes gods don’t hear my VCA plans and decide to shred it to pieces





I wish the pricing of the single row Perlee bracelet was more friendly!


----------



## Coconuts40

So fun, I love these threads and so enjoyable to read everyone's VCA dreams.
I feel very happy and satisfied with my collection. I think the only item(s) on my wishlist:

1. WG Pave Clover bracelet, OR:
2. YG single row pave perlee bracelet

I used to love necklaces, sadly I hardly wear my VCA necklaces although I am sure that will change in the future.  My desire lately is for lots of arm candy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I LOVE the single row diamond perlee. My HFG. I hope you make it happen.


I have been debating whether to add the JUC bracelet first or the single row diamond perlee bracelet but the latter will definitely stack with my perlee clover bracelet better and there’s something about VCA that’s extra magical imo! I hope I add the signal row diamond in 2020. I just need to lose my Hermes SA’s number for good


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> I wish the pricing of the single row Perlee bracelet was more friendly!


Me too! A few thousand dollars less would have made it great value for money! Right now I feel for a just few thousand dollars more I can get another perlee clover bracelet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> I agree with everything you've said!
> 
> I also have the RG Perlee Clover and should have got another in WG instead of the 5-motif Alhambra pave.


Yay we are twins on the perlee clover! I feel like it’s one of my best investments in terms of cost per wear pieces! You have such gorgeous pieces! I am still drooling over your grey mop magic pendant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coconuts40 said:


> So fun, I love these threads and so enjoyable to read everyone's VCA dreams.
> I feel very happy and satisfied with my collection. I think the only item(s) on my wishlist:
> 
> 1. WG Pave Clover bracelet, OR:
> 2. YG single row pave perlee bracelet
> 
> I used to love necklaces, sadly I hardly wear my VCA necklaces although I am sure that will change in the future.  My desire lately is for lots of arm candy.


I love that so many of us have the single row diamond perlee bracelet on our wishlist! Like you, I am all about bracelets these days! In the middle of a meeting, I sneak in loving looks at my bracelet stack and that re-affirms why I work so hard


----------



## Coconuts40

eternallove4bag said:


> I love that so many of us have the single row diamond perlee bracelet on our wishlist! Like you, I am all about bracelets these days! In the middle of a meeting, I sneak in loving looks at my bracelet stack and that re-affirms why I work so hard



Agree 100%.  I feel I love earrings and necklaces, but looking down at my wrist always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> I LOVE the single row diamond perlee. My HFG. I hope you make it happen.


What's HFG?


----------



## innerpeace85

My VCA wishlist for the next few years :

6 motif magic necklace in YG- onyx, MOP and grey MOP
Frivole BTF ring in non pave YG
Frivole pave earrings in YG
Don't know which of these is coming home with me in 2020.


----------



## EpiFanatic

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What's HFG?


Holy F***** Grail.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m hoping to get the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring for my birthday this fall, and in the future I’d love to get the large YG Frivole earrings.


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My VCA wishlist for the next few years :
> 
> 6 motif magic necklace in YG- onyx, MOP and grey MOP
> Frivole BTF ring in non pave YG
> Frivole pave earrings in YG
> Don't know which of these is coming home with me in 2020.


Your 1 & 2 are on my wish list and I own 3. 2 is moving up to the top of my list fast since I think o can make it a daily piece and I love it more than the pave version.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’ve really tried to narrow it down to what I would enjoy MOST.  This list will probably for 2020-2022.
1.  Single row diamond perlee bracelet in WG.  I would probably wear this pretty often. 
2.  Vintage pave earrings in WG.  Not even sure about this because I wouldn’t wear this daily or even weekly at this point. I just love these earrings. 

There are two other non-VCA pieces that are nagging at me, which if I put first will push VCA way further out.


----------



## JeanGranger

I only have two on my VCA list at this moment...
1 VA Turquoise WG earrings (maybe difficult to find as they’re discontinued models)
2 Perlee Transformable necklace


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> So fun, I love these threads and so enjoyable to read everyone's VCA dreams.
> I feel very happy and satisfied with my collection. I think the only item(s) on my wishlist:
> 
> 1. WG Pave Clover bracelet, OR:
> 2. YG single row pave perlee bracelet
> 
> I used to love necklaces, sadly I hardly wear my VCA necklaces although I am sure that will change in the future.  My desire lately is for lots of arm candy.



Love your wish list! 

I too love bracelets. I enjoy looking down at my wrists and ogle the bling candy.  I am not so much a necklace person (though I will wear one from time to time), preferring the long Magic pendants.

Remind me pls what necklaces you have that you hardly wear?  What a shame though, if I may say.  VCA is to be enjoyed and admired.  But it's really great that you're happy and satisfied with your collection .  That's a rarity for a lot jewellery lovers, myself included.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve really tried to narrow it down to what I would enjoy MOST.  This list will probably for 2020-2022.
> 1.  Single row diamond perlee bracelet in WG.  I would probably wear this pretty often.
> 2.  Vintage pave earrings in WG.  Not even sure about this because I wouldn’t wear this daily or even weekly at this point. I just love these earrings.
> 
> There are two other non-VCA pieces that are nagging at me, which if I put first will push VCA way further out.



You're right. The single row diamond Perlee seems to dominate a lot of people's lists.  It's super super pretty and sparkly!

I am rooting for you to get the Vintage pave earrings though I do really think the Sweets look very lovely on you too.  Isn't it about price-per-wear though? lol .  

Which non-VCA pieces are you considering?


----------



## Phoenix123

Mai1981 said:


> I only have two on my VCA list at this moment...
> 1 VA Turquoise WG earrings (maybe difficult to find as they’re discontinued models)
> 2 Perlee Transformable necklace



Haha, not "maybe", definitely very difficult to (near) impossible.  I've been trying for years already.  I love turquoise too!

What's Perlee transformable necklace?


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> I have been debating whether to add the JUC bracelet first or the single row diamond perlee bracelet but the latter will definitely stack with my perlee clover bracelet better and there’s something about VCA that’s extra magical imo! I hope I add the signal row diamond in 2020. I just need to lose my Hermes SA’s number for good



I love both the JUC and the single row Perlee too.  Difficult dilemma.  Different looks though, me thinks.

Haha, I'm just glad that Hermes SA's where I live don't care too much about me.


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay we are twins on the perlee clover! I feel like it’s one of my best investments in terms of cost per wear pieces! You have such gorgeous pieces! I am still drooling over your grey mop magic pendant!



Thank you, twinnie.


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too! A few thousand dollars less would have made it great value for money! Right now I feel for a *just few thousand dollars more I can get another perlee clover bracelet!*



Exactly!


----------



## Phoenix123

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My VCA wishlist for the next few years :
> 
> 6 motif magic necklace in YG- onyx, MOP and grey MOP
> Frivole BTF ring in non pave YG
> Frivole pave earrings in YG
> Don't know which of these is coming home with me in 2020.



All lovely pieces.  I have the Magic bracelet and often think of adding the necklace for a set.

And Frivoles are so whimsical!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> You're right. The single row diamond Perlee seems to dominate a lot of people's lists.  It's super super pretty and sparkly!
> 
> I am rooting for you to get the Vintage pave earrings though I do really think the Sweets look very lovely on you too.  Isn't it about price-per-wear though? lol .
> 
> Which non-VCA pieces are you considering?


Yes I also think about cost per wear. The vintage pave earrings would have the highest cost per wear I think. 
There is a certain Watch I want which would be part of my regular uniform. And I am considering an alternative ering, something very classic and maybe an MRB. I’ve wanted an antique emerald for the longest time but strangely I feel kinda over it.  Hmmm...

Btw, did you see the auction of the turquoise 20 motif?  I assume you will be buying preloved for your turquoise pieces right?


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Your 1 & 2 are on my wish list and I own 3. 2 is moving up to the top of my list fast since I think o can make it a daily piece and I love it more than the pave version.


Even for me the ring is the first one on the list. Can't wait to be your twin!!
I was initially planning to get both the Frivole BTF and earrings in pave but IMO the Frivole design stands out more in non pave version. So decided to do the ring in mirror polish and earrings in YG pave.


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't know if one has been created yet.  Mods, please feel free to delete this one if one already exists.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 1) turquoise Alhambra earrings (Vintage or Magic)
> 2) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
> 3) turquoise 10-motif necklace
> 4) lapis 5-motif bracelet
> 5) lapis earrings (Vintage or Magic)
> 6) lapis Magic long pendant
> 7) WG Perlee Clover bracelet
> 
> I probably won't get them.  Turquoise and lapis are HG pieces.  They will prob go on my 2021 etc Wish List too.



Turquoise and lapis is on my wishlist too. Unless VCA offers it or brings it back, I have no chance of getting it - I am sorry but I am not paying more than retail.


----------



## JeanGranger

Phoenix123 said:


> Haha, not "maybe", definitely very difficult to (near) impossible.  I've been trying for years already.  I love turquoise too!
> 
> What's Perlee transformable necklace?




Sold out at https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...d-turquoise-vintage-alhambra-pierced-earrings






Finger cross for both of us. xo


The tranformable necklace is the new modal I think from last year


----------



## Phoenix123

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m hoping to get the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring for my birthday this fall, and in the future I’d love to get the large YG Frivole earrings.



I love onyx!  I have a pair of LE onyx earrings and reach for them quite often.

Frivoles!


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes I also think about cost per wear. The vintage pave earrings would have the highest cost per wear I think.
> There is a certain Watch I want which would be part of my regular uniform. And I am considering an alternative ering, something very classic and maybe an MRB. I’ve wanted an antique emerald for the longest time but strangely I feel kinda over it.  Hmmm...
> 
> Btw, did you see the auction of the turquoise 20 motif?  I assume you will be buying preloved for your turquoise pieces right?



An alternative e-ring? Oooh, can't wait to see what you get.

Emerald as in green emerald?  Not an EC diamond?  I loooooooove emeralds, esp the forest green ones.  Would it be in a ring?  I seriously considered an emerald ring for a long time but eventually ruled it out due to its softness.  Why are you over it now?

The turquoise long necklace at one of the large auction houses?  I'm seriously drooling!    Did you see also the Magic lapis?  Yes, definitely will have to be preloved but buying preloved is fraught with difficulties.  I'll have to put my warrior princess hat on!! hahaha.  I think that's the only chance to get turquoise these days.


----------



## Phoenix123

@Mai1981,

Every time I look at a preloved turquoise piece, it's already SOLD!!

Fingers crossed for us indeed. x


----------



## lynne_ross

I have a list of all the VCA pieces I want to get at some point, but I have not been able to prioritize the short term. This list also changes as time goes on, so I will hold off on pieces that are newly added or stay towards bottom. 
2019 is not over yet, so may still get another piece. But in 2020 I hope to at least get 

Pave vintage motif earrings in Yg - I bought the pave frivoles in Yg last year and wear them a lot but I find them too much with necklaces. So I continue to want the pave motifs to match all my vintage necklaces. Figure I buy just one pair of pave and then they will match all - vs buying stone earrings to match each.

Vintage 5 motif Yg bracelet - since getting my blue agate necklace and bracelet I find I wear them a lot together. Either as a 15-13 motif necklace (linking them together and then shortening necklace depending on neckline) or as a set. I wear the bracelet on it’s own and then I have gotten comfortable layering my clover pave with my loves. So I think I will now use the bracelet a lot with my vintage 10 motif Yg necklace, especially as an extender.


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Love your wish list!
> 
> I too love bracelets. I enjoy looking down at my wrists and ogle the bling candy.  I am not so much a necklace person (though I will wear one from time to time), preferring the long Magic pendants.
> 
> Remind me pls what necklaces you have that you hardly wear?  What a shame though, if I may say.  VCA is to be enjoyed and admired.  But it's really great that you're happy and satisfied with your collection .  That's a rarity for a lot jewellery lovers, myself included.



I love your wishlist as well, and your collection is TDF! 
I currently own 20 motif WG/MOP; 20 motif YG VA; Magic necklace in Letterwood.

I used to love my clover necklaces a lot but since VCA is becoming more recognizable I become a bit embarrassed with all the clovers around my neck.  I prefer them on my wrist.  I am a 'less is more' kind of person and would rather let my overall style speak for itself rather than the necklace taking over.  People will outright ask me how much my necklaces cost which is not my thing, lol!!

I have the pave lotus and YG pave frivole earrings and these I wear with ease because they have a bling factor but they aren't clovers.  I wear them every weekend with ease (can't wear them to work).

I am sure my necklace thing is a phase, I will never sell them, I'm sure they will come out again in due time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> I love both the JUC and the single row Perlee too.  Difficult dilemma.  Different looks though, me thinks.
> 
> Haha, I'm just glad that Hermes SA's where I live don't care too much about me.


Hehe It’s actually a great thing for the wallet regarding your Hermes SA. Sigh! I almost bought my JUC bracelet this year but the moment I was about to pull the trigger, my H SA called me with a lime mini K offer, a color I was coveting! Rest is history ... but you are right. Both JUC and the single row diamond perlee are completely different and I definitely want both. But which one will come home first with me in 2020 is the dilemma


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> If I let the bling monster inside me loose, I will have a mile long wishlist to write down  so I will try and reign in the monster. My ‘doable’ jewelry wishlist for 2020 and potentially 2021:
> - single row diamond perlee bracelet in rose gold.
> - vintage pave earrings in rose gold.
> 
> Now let’s hope, Hermes gods don’t hear my VCA plans and decide to shred it to pieces


Beautiful wishlist❤️❤️


----------



## Mali_

My wishlist changes as the year progresses. 
2019: Closing out the year with one more 20M in onyx YG. I have a 10M -which I’m keeping- but prefer the 20s as they are versatile: I can double them up, wear them long or as y necklaces/lariats (front and back). 
2020 and beyond: 2-3 more 20s, a Magic necklace, perhaps a bracelet or two, and then onto Perlée, Flora.


----------



## Mali_

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My VCA wishlist for the next few years :
> 
> 6 motif magic necklace in YG- onyx, MOP and grey MOP
> Frivole BTF ring in non pave YG
> Frivole pave earrings in YG
> Don't know which of these is coming home with me in 2020.


Perfect list here. I would buy all of these. I have the earrings that match 1 and 2. As for 3, I saw a tv anchor/reporter with them on in white gold and wanted them ever since. I’m hoping they will make them for me in rose gold. I’m thinking small size but have to try them on.


----------



## couturequeen

It’s a challenge to pick the order, but on my list:

Small Lotus earrings
Perlee clover diamond ring
Guilloche earrings


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is my list for the next few years:
1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
3. Perlee clover bracelet 
4. Perlee clover ring

The guilloche is at the top of my list but it is soooo expensive.
However, if I just focus on the one piece instead of a few, and then not buy anything else (staying out of Hermès!) maybe I can bring this home by the winter holidays 2020...although TBH doing the math I might have to sell a few things to make it happen!


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I have a list of all the VCA pieces I want to get at some point, but I have not been able to prioritize the short term. This list also changes as time goes on, so I will hold off on pieces that are newly added or stay towards bottom.
> 2019 is not over yet, so may still get another piece. But in 2020 I hope to at least get
> 
> Pave vintage motif earrings in Yg - I bought the pave frivoles in Yg last year and wear them a lot but I find them too much with necklaces. So I continue to want the pave motifs to match all my vintage necklaces. Figure I buy just one pair of pave and then they will match all - vs buying stone earrings to match each.
> 
> Vintage 5 motif Yg bracelet - since getting my blue agate necklace and bracelet I find I wear them a lot together. Either as a 15-13 motif necklace (linking them together and then shortening necklace depending on neckline) or as a set. I wear the bracelet on it’s own and then I have gotten comfortable layering my clover pave with my loves. So I think I will now use the bracelet a lot with my vintage 10 motif Yg necklace, especially as an extender.



Oooh...I'd love to see all the items on your wish lists if you'd like to share.

Haha, I know this thread is a bit too early.  But I figured since I'm done buying for 2019....  What else are you planning to get for 2019?

I like your thought process behind the earrings and the 5-motif! Yay!  How do you make a 13-motif necklace btw?


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> I love your wishlist as well, and your collection is TDF!
> I currently own 20 motif WG/MOP; 20 motif YG VA; Magic necklace in Letterwood.
> 
> I used to love my clover necklaces a lot but since VCA is becoming more recognizable I become a bit embarrassed with all the clovers around my neck.  I prefer them on my wrist.  I am a 'less is more' kind of person and would rather let my overall style speak for itself rather than the necklace taking over.  People will outright ask me how much my necklaces cost which is not my thing, lol!!
> 
> I have the pave lotus and YG pave frivole earrings and these I wear with ease because they have a bling factor but they aren't clovers.  I wear them every weekend with ease (can't wear them to work).
> 
> I am sure my necklace thing is a phase, I will never sell them, I'm sure they will come out again in due time.



Thank you.

People ask you how much your necklaces cost??!

Can you share with me how to love the pave Lotus earrings?  I hardly ever wear mine and wish I'd got the pave Frivoles WG earrings instead.

Glad to hear you'll wear your necklaces again.  They're too beautiful not to.


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe It’s actually a great thing for the wallet regarding your Hermes SA. Sigh! I almost bought my JUC bracelet this year but the moment I was about to pull the trigger, my H SA called me with a lime mini K offer, a color I was coveting! Rest is history ... but you are right. Both JUC and the single row diamond perlee are completely different and I definitely want both. But which one will come home first with me in 2020 is the dilemma



Can't wait to see pics of both!


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> My wishlist changes as the year progresses.
> 2019: Closing out the year with one more 20M in onyx YG. I have a 10M -which I’m keeping- but prefer the 20s as they are versatile: I can double them up, wear them long or as y necklaces/lariats (front and back).
> 2020 and beyond: 2-3 more 20s, a Magic necklace, perhaps a bracelet or two, and then onto Perlée, Flora.



Sounds like a great plan!

I notice the Magic necklace pops up a lot.  I must go try it on again!  You'll love the Perlee line (I started my love affair with VCA with a Perlee Clover bracelet).  Flora pieces are amazing too.


----------



## Phoenix123

couturequeen said:


> It’s a challenge to pick the order, but on my list:
> 
> Small Lotus earrings
> Perlee clover diamond ring
> Guilloche earrings



Great list!!

I see a lot of people loving Lotus earrings.  I wish I loved my Lotus earrings more! *sigh*  I love looking at them but for some reason don't love them on my ears!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> This is my list for the next few years:
> 1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
> 2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
> 3. Perlee clover bracelet
> 4. Perlee clover ring
> 
> The guilloche is at the top of my list but it is soooo expensive.
> However, if I just focus on the one piece instead of a few, and then not buy anything else (staying out of Hermès!) maybe I can bring this home by the winter holidays 2020...although TBH doing the math I might have to sell a few things to make it happen!



OMG!!  The guilloche pave 20 motif is out.of.this.world!!  I saw it in person at my local boutique and coudln't stop swoooooning!!  I hope you get it sooner than later.

I have the Magic pave earrings in YG and the Perlee Clover bracelets, as you may know.  I totally vouch for them.  I think the Perlee Clover ring would make a great set with the bracelet.

You have impeccable taste btw and I always look forward to seeing your posts & pics.


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> People ask you how much your necklaces cost??!
> 
> Can you share with me how to love the pave Lotus earrings?  I hardly ever wear mine and wish I'd got the pave Frivoles WG earrings instead.
> 
> Glad to hear you'll wear your necklaces again.  They're too beautiful not to.



Oh dear, you don't wear your lotus earrings?  I have had mine for 5+ years, and I hate to tell you, but you will likely need both 
When I bought my lotus, I wished that I had purchased the frivole as well.  So I bought the pave frivole in YG to satisfy the itch.  But now that I have the frivole, I realized I did love the lotus after all!
The lotus area actually more comfortable to wear than the frivole, and I feel the lotus have a very elegant look, the frivole are super feminine and fun.  Both in WG would look totally different, so I hate to enable, but they do fit a different desire and need... perhaps add the frivole onto your 2020 wishlist, you won't regret it


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> This is my list for the next few years:
> 1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
> 2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
> 3. Perlee clover bracelet
> 4. Perlee clover ring
> 
> The guilloche is at the top of my list but it is soooo expensive.
> However, if I just focus on the one piece instead of a few, and then not buy anything else (staying out of Hermès!) maybe I can bring this home by the winter holidays 2020...although TBH doing the math I might have to sell a few things to make it happen!


Wow nice list!
Why are thinking of adding the magic pave earrings when you already have the vintage pave? Just curious since I am considering getting the vintage size.


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh dear, you don't wear your lotus earrings?  I have had mine for 5+ years, and I hate to tell you, but you will likely need both
> When I bought my lotus, I wished that I had purchased the frivole as well.  So I bought the pave frivole in YG to satisfy the itch.  But now that I have the frivole, I realized I did love the lotus after all!
> The lotus area actually more comfortable to wear than the frivole, and I feel the lotus have a very elegant look, the frivole are super feminine and fun.  Both in WG would look totally different, so I hate to enable, but they do fit a different desire and need... perhaps add the frivole onto your 2020 wishlist, you won't regret it


I agree with this! I purposely bought the frivoles in Yg pave first since I still want to get the wg lotus down the road and I want them for different looks. I fund the frivoles a bit too feminine for some looks and I feel the lotus elevates the look a tinch more. Glad you love both!


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh...I'd love to see all the items on your wish lists if you'd like to share.
> 
> Haha, I know this thread is a bit too early.  But I figured since I'm done buying for 2019....  What else are you planning to get for 2019?
> 
> I like your thought process behind the earrings and the 5-motif! Yay!  How do you make a 13-motif necklace btw?


I am not sure what I might get later this year, it will not be until December at earliest. I am having trouble prioritizing my list and not wanting to regret anything I buy. 

For a 13 motif I add the bracelet to the necklace but clasp off after the 3rd motif so that 2 dangle down my neck (my hair always covers it at back). I love the flexibility of length with the 2 combined. 

Question for you, would you ever wear 2 diamond clover perlee together? I have the Yg and I have mostly been wearing with stacked with my 3 plain loves (rg love, Yg perlee, wg love, Yg love). All 4 bracelets have big meaning to me and I was thinking of adding one last bracelet to the row for a milestone coming up. I was thinking the wg or rg perlee clover. I could either wear both with loves or one or both on other arm. I might not wear the new one daily but I do wear my Yg one daily due to meaning. Maybe they are too much together and I should rethink this plan...


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh...I'd love to see all the items on your wish lists if you'd like to share.
> 
> Haha, I know this thread is a bit too early.  But I figured since I'm done buying for 2019....  What else are you planning to get for 2019?
> 
> I like your thought process behind the earrings and the 5-motif! Yay!  How do you make a 13-motif necklace btw?


As for full VCA wish list this is mine at moment - though it evolves and changes! It actually doesn’t look so bad when I type it out. 

Necklaces:
10 motif Yg malachite
6 motif magic Yg

Bracelets/watches:
5 motif Yg
Diamond clover perlee wg or rg

Earrings:
Vintage pave Yg
Lotus wg
Malachite single or double motif (SO or vintage)

Rings:
Frivoles Yg (non pave)
Statement piece (lotus? Previous model if I can find)


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> Sounds like a great plan!
> 
> I notice the Magic necklace pops up a lot.  I must go try it on again!  You'll love the Perlee line (I started my love affair with VCA with a Perlee Clover bracelet).  Flora pieces are amazing too.


I want that particular bracelet in rose gold with matching rose gold pave Frivole earrings, the solid rose gold 20M and either a simple 5 motif VA bracelet in rose gold or a SO 5 motif bracelet - alternating in pave and solid rose gold VA (I would love to get similar SOs -alternating pave/solid rose gold VA- in a 20M and 10M necklace as well but a couple of years from now).


----------



## Mali_

Notorious Pink said:


> This is my list for the next few years:
> 1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
> 2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
> 3. Perlee clover bracelet
> 4. Perlee clover ring
> 
> The guilloche is at the top of my list but it is soooo expensive.
> However, if I just focus on the one piece instead of a few, and then not buy anything else (staying out of Hermès!) maybe I can bring this home by the winter holidays 2020...although TBH doing the math I might have to sell a few things to make it happen!


Staying out of Hermès is my issue as well. After I picked up my BBK, I made the conscious choice to focus on VCA this year so it’s doable. However my holy grail porosus B looms large in the back of my mind. As I gear up to retire early within the next 4 years, I also want 4 retirement B30s.   It’s hard but doable.


----------



## couturequeen

Phoenix123 said:


> Great list!!
> 
> I see a lot of people loving Lotus earrings.  I wish I loved my Lotus earrings more! *sigh*  I love looking at them but for some reason don't love them on my ears!



So sorry to hear that! I’d be happy to take them off your hands!  

Maybe try wearing them for a week straight with different outfits. If you’re not loving them maybe sell and get the next thing on your list? Sometimes you can’t tell how HG items will actually fit into your life until you get a chance to wear them regularly.

The reason the Lotus stand out for me is the shape, fit on my earlobe and the diamond quality, of course. Plus, I want to have a mix of VCA collections in my wardrobe and that pair, along with the rings (there was a two-flower version I could never find in store) made my heart soar.

But I know how you feel. For me, I love looking at GMOP pieces, but they just don’t show up on me or look too dark and flat and sad. So I just look instead!


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> Great list!!
> 
> I see a lot of people loving Lotus earrings.  I wish I loved my Lotus earrings more! *sigh*  I love looking at them but for some reason don't love them on my ears!





Coconuts40 said:


> Oh dear, you don't wear your lotus earrings?  I have had mine for 5+ years, and I hate to tell you, but you will likely need both
> When I bought my lotus, I wished that I had purchased the frivole as well.  So I bought the pave frivole in YG to satisfy the itch.  But now that I have the frivole, I realized I did love the lotus after all!
> The lotus area actually more comfortable to wear than the frivole, and I feel the lotus have a very elegant look, the frivole are super feminine and fun.  Both in WG would look totally different, so I hate to enable, but they do fit a different desire and need... perhaps add the frivole onto your 2020 wishlist, you won't regret it


I agree with @Coconuts40 - I am planning to get Lotus small earrings after getting  Frivole in YG pave.
@Phoenix123 - If you don't mind sharing why do you find it hard to wear Lotus?


----------



## Rhl2987

I’m still not done for 2019 yet! I paid for the guilloche/pave 5 motif bracelet and it will be coming to me soon. I plan to buy my first VCA necklace by the end of the year or early next year to mark a special event in my life. I’m fairly set on the pg VA pave pendant as an everyday piece, but the other option would be the pg 16 motif sweet necklace. 

For next year:
-I’ve requested other SO items that would top my list should they be accepted
-Either the pg VA pave earrings or the small wg Frivole pave earrings
-I’m also considering the two motif pg gmop and pave earrings
-A btf ring

Things may change but I’ll likely pick and choose from this list!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> OMG!!  The guilloche pave 20 motif is out.of.this.world!!  I saw it in person at my local boutique and coudln't stop swoooooning!!  I hope you get it sooner than later.
> 
> I have the Magic pave earrings in YG and the Perlee Clover bracelets, as you may know.  I totally vouch for them.  I think the Perlee Clover ring would make a great set with the bracelet.
> 
> You have impeccable taste btw and I always look forward to seeing your posts & pics.



Aw, thank you so much, sweetie! I love seeing your posts too! 
Yes, that pave/guilloche necklace is beyond anything I thought I’d ever get, but design-wise it ticks all the boxes for me. There are a lot of pieces I’d be willing to do without for that one. 

The Perlee will follow I the magic earrings, I’m just not sure whether to get pg or YG for those.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> Staying out of Hermès is my issue as well. After I picked up my BBK, I made the conscious choice to focus on VCA this year so it’s doable. However my holy grail porosus B looms large in the back of my mind. As I gear up to retire early within the next 4 years, I also want 4 retirement B30s.   It’s hard but doable.


At this point I am winding down on Hermès, well, the bags at least - I am awaiting a few pieces which my sweet DH will take care of. An exotic is still someday for me, I may be a little too OCD to actually own one (at this point I would probably never carry it).


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Wow nice list!
> Why are thinking of adding the magic pave earrings when you already have the vintage pave? Just curious since I am considering getting the vintage size.



Well, my vintage pave are PG, and for me those are my everyday casual earrings (anything smaller kind of disappears on me). I love the bling factor of the larger size. WG does me no favors (sooo sad), which limits my VCA pave options, plus....just seeing the YG magic pave with the necklace...they are outrageous together. OMG


----------



## Rhl2987

@Mali_ and @Notorious Pink I truly hope to be like you both and slow down my purchases with Hermes. I just love too many pieces there, including bags, scarves, and RTW. 

In my collection, I am getting the most use out of my VCA bracelets. More than handbags, luxury RTW, and shoes. I should cut back on H and invest in all of the jewelry that I know I will wear. You both will be my inspiration for that!


----------



## BWM

My big ticket item for 2020 will either be the matching long Magic Alhambra necklace or the WG Perlee Clover bracelet, depending on the budget/what DH likes better!

I have not tried on the long Magic Alhambra necklace but I did get to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet:


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, my vintage pave are PG, and for me those are my everyday casual earrings (anything smaller kind of disappears on me). I love the bling factor of the larger size. WG does me no favors (sooo sad), which limits my VCA pave options, plus....just seeing the YG magic pave with the necklace...they are outrageous together. OMG
> 
> View attachment 4530611


Both look amazing. I love how buying one items leads to having to buy another! Oh VCA...


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh dear, you don't wear your lotus earrings?  I have had mine for 5+ years, and I hate to tell you, but you will likely need both
> When I bought my lotus, I wished that I had purchased the frivole as well.  So I bought the pave frivole in YG to satisfy the itch.  But now that I have the frivole, I realized I did love the lotus after all!
> The lotus area actually more comfortable to wear than the frivole, and I feel the lotus have a very elegant look, the frivole are super feminine and fun.  Both in WG would look totally different, so I hate to enable, but they do fit a different desire and need... perhaps add the frivole onto your 2020 wishlist, you won't regret it



Thank you very much for your post.  I'm glad to hear that the Lotus and the Frivoles look different and serve different purposes.  How are the Frivoles not as comfortable to wear?


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I am not sure what I might get later this year, it will not be until December at earliest. I am having trouble prioritizing my list and not wanting to regret anything I buy.
> 
> For a 13 motif I add the bracelet to the necklace but clasp off after the 3rd motif so that 2 dangle down my neck (my hair always covers it at back). I love the flexibility of length with the 2 combined.
> 
> Question for you, would you ever wear 2 diamond clover perlee together? I have the Yg and I have mostly been wearing with stacked with my 3 plain loves (rg love, Yg perlee, wg love, Yg love). All 4 bracelets have big meaning to me and I was thinking of adding one last bracelet to the row for a milestone coming up. I was thinking the wg or rg perlee clover. I could either wear both with loves or one or both on other arm. I might not wear the new one daily but I do wear my Yg one daily due to meaning. Maybe they are too much together and I should rethink this plan...



Dec will come soon enough.  I think it's an excellent idea to give  a lot of thought to whatever you're buying.  I've rushed and regret quite a few purchases.

Ah ok.  Sounds great!  I may try that if I ever buy a 10-motif necklace.  It's nice to get different looks/ wears out of your items.

It's really lovely that your jewellery items have meaning to them.  I don't have many pieces of sentimental value.  Re stacking, I am afraid I very rarely/ almost never stack (for fear of them scratching each other) so I can't help you there, sorry.  But I think another Perlee Clover would be fabulous!!  I'd say just do whatever you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you very much for your post.  I'm glad to hear that the Lotus and the Frivoles look different and serve different purposes.  How are the Frivoles not as comfortable to wear?



I'm glad I could help.  In my opinion the only similarities to Lotus/Frivole is that they are pave and can be WG.  Other than that, I feel they both have different looks.

So I have seriously thin earlobes.  This is why I feel sweet earrings look right on me, lol!.  The Lotus sit flat, and the frivole have a 3-D and I find add a bit of weight.  I use Lobe Wonder on my ears to help my earrings sit upright and to reduce the weight.  But this may just be me, for those that are lucky to have normal or thicker earlobes this likely will not be a concern.


----------



## eternallove4bag

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful wishlist❤️❤️


Thank u! And I love your wish list


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> This is my list for the next few years:
> 1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
> 2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
> 3. Perlee clover bracelet
> 4. Perlee clover ring
> 
> The guilloche is at the top of my list but it is soooo expensive.
> However, if I just focus on the one piece instead of a few, and then not buy anything else (staying out of Hermès!) maybe I can bring this home by the winter holidays 2020...although TBH doing the math I might have to sell a few things to make it happen!


Can’t wait for you to fulfill your wishlist, especially 3 and 4...and I am dying to be your twin on the pave vintage earrings in RG


----------



## EpiFanatic

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm glad I could help.  In my opinion the only similarities to Lotus/Frivole is that they are pave and can be WG.  Other than that, I feel they both have different looks.
> 
> So I have seriously thin earlobes.  This is why I feel sweet earrings look right on me, lol!.  The Lotus sit flat, and the frivole have a 3-D and I find add a bit of weight.  I use Lobe Wonder on my ears to help my earrings sit upright and to reduce the weight.  But this may just be me, for those that are lucky to have normal or thicker earlobes this likely will not be a concern.


Maybe that is my prob too. Thin earlobes. I also love how the sweets seem to sit upright and tight against my ears and no angling or dragging. My issue with the frivoles were that I thought they were dragging and was paranoid that they were even when they weren't. 

But I still want the vintage pave studs. Guess I’ll figure it out when I get there.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> As for full VCA wish list this is mine at moment - though it evolves and changes! It actually doesn’t look so bad when I type it out.
> 
> Necklaces:
> 10 motif Yg malachite
> 6 motif magic Yg
> 
> Bracelets/watches:
> 5 motif Yg
> Diamond clover perlee wg or rg
> 
> Earrings:
> Vintage pave Yg
> Lotus wg
> Malachite single or double motif (SO or vintage)
> 
> Rings:
> Frivoles Yg (non pave)
> Statement piece (lotus? Previous model if I can find)



What a formidable list!  Can't wait to see how things unfold.


----------



## Phoenix123

couturequeen said:


> So sorry to hear that! I’d be happy to take them off your hands!
> 
> Maybe try wearing them for a week straight with different outfits. If you’re not loving them maybe sell and get the next thing on your list? Sometimes you can’t tell how HG items will actually fit into your life until you get a chance to wear them regularly.
> 
> The reason the Lotus stand out for me is the shape, fit on my earlobe and the diamond quality, of course. Plus, I want to have a mix of VCA collections in my wardrobe and that pair, along with the rings (there was a two-flower version I could never find in store) made my heart soar.
> 
> But I know how you feel. For me, I love looking at GMOP pieces, but they just don’t show up on me or look too dark and flat and sad. So I just look instead!



I'm not sure why I don't love the Lotus earrings, especially given that I'm absolutely smitten with my Lotus ring!!  

I will take your advice and wear them with different outfits and see.  I think maybe I'd want to wear the Lotus earrings with a pave Magic pendant (I love Magic pendants!!).   But we shall see since the Pave Magic pendant is $$$$$...I have been tempted to sell my Lotus earrings but I hate the idea of losing money...ah well...


----------



## Phoenix123

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I agree with @Coconuts40 - I am planning to get Lotus small earrings after getting  Frivole in YG pave.
> @Phoenix123 - If you don't mind sharing why do you find it hard to wear Lotus?



Not sure really.  I should give them a chance and start wearing them more, with different outfits and mixed with different pieces and see...


----------



## Phoenix123

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m still not done for 2019 yet! I paid for the guilloche/pave 5 motif bracelet and it will be coming to me soon. I plan to buy my first VCA necklace by the end of the year or early next year to mark a special event in my life. I’m fairly set on the pg VA pave pendant as an everyday piece, but the other option would be the pg 16 motif sweet necklace.
> 
> For next year:
> -I’ve requested other SO items that would top my list should they be accepted
> -Either the pg VA pave earrings or the small wg Frivole pave earrings
> -I’m also considering the two motif pg gmop and pave earrings
> -A btf ring
> 
> Things may change but I’ll likely pick and choose from this list!



You're another PG lover!!  Me tooooo!!

What items are you thinking to SO?  

OMG, I absolutely love the 2-motif grey MOP and pave earrings!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Aw, thank you so much, sweetie! I love seeing your posts too!
> Yes, that pave/guilloche necklace is beyond anything I thought I’d ever get, but design-wise it ticks all the boxes for me. There are a lot of pieces I’d be willing to do without for that one.
> 
> The Perlee will follow I the magic earrings, I’m just not sure whether to get pg or YG for those.



I vote PG for you, for the Perlee Clover.  PG seems to match your colouring better.  Plus, I am biased since I have one in PG!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> At this point I am winding down on Hermès, well, the bags at least - I am awaiting a few pieces which my sweet DH will take care of. An exotic is still someday for me, I may be a little too OCD to actually own one (at this point I would probably never carry it).



It appears to me that Hermes lovers outside of Asia tend to be able to get their pieces.  I've been on their waiting lists for 10+ years and they don't even care!!  Just as well, lol...more money to spend on bling! 

I'd KILL for a crocodile K28 or B25, however...Which exotic are you after?


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, my vintage pave are PG, and for me those are my everyday casual earrings (anything smaller kind of disappears on me). I love the bling factor of the larger size. WG does me no favors (sooo sad), which limits my VCA pave options, plus....just seeing the YG magic pave with the necklace...they are outrageous together. OMG
> 
> View attachment 4530611



Swwwwooooooonnnnn!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I vote PG for you, for the Perlee Clover.  PG seems to match your colouring better.  Plus, I am biased since I have one in PG!



It will probably be PG....but that’s down the list...



Phoenix123 said:


> It appears to me that Hermes lovers outside of Asia tend to be able to get their pieces.  I've been on their waiting lists for 10+ years and they don't even care!!  Just as well, lol...more money to spend on bling!
> 
> I'd KILL for a crocodile K28 or B25, however...Which exotic are you after?



If I ever did get one, it would probably be a K25. Or possibly the mini Kelly. But besides the price (and I do have a hierarchy of “worth it” - an exotic bag is much more easily damaged than a piece of jewelry) I dont know whether I genuine want one or not. The exotic bags are beautiful to look at but I don’t know if I would use one often enough to justify getting it. 



Phoenix123 said:


> Swwwwooooooonnnnn!!



Awww


----------



## klynneann

Just saw this thread and thought - already?!  I still have 4 months left to fulfill this year's wishlist!!


----------



## thecorporette

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, my vintage pave are PG, and for me those are my everyday casual earrings (anything smaller kind of disappears on me). I love the bling factor of the larger size. WG does me no favors (sooo sad), which limits my VCA pave options, plus....just seeing the YG magic pave with the necklace...they are outrageous together. OMG
> 
> View attachment 4530611


The earrings look stunning. They look like the magic alhambra size?


----------



## Chanbal

klynneann said:


> Just saw this thread and thought - already?!  I still have 4 months left to fulfill this year's wishlist!!


Absolutely, the Holiday Pendant is about to be released.


----------



## Notorious Pink

thecorporette said:


> The earrings look stunning. They look like the magic alhambra size?


Yes


----------



## Phoenix123

klynneann said:


> Just saw this thread and thought - already?!  I still have 4 months left to fulfill this year's wishlist!!



Haha.  I guess it's bc I'm done for this year!  Saving up for 2020 purchases.


----------



## klynneann

Phoenix123 said:


> Haha.  I guess it's bc I'm done for this year!  Saving up for 2020 purchases.


I’m waiting for my birthday and Christmas.


----------



## Rhl2987

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m still not done for 2019 yet! I paid for the guilloche/pave 5 motif bracelet and it will be coming to me soon. I plan to buy my first VCA necklace by the end of the year or early next year to mark a special event in my life. I’m fairly set on the pg VA pave pendant as an everyday piece, but the other option would be the pg 16 motif sweet necklace.
> 
> For next year:
> -I’ve requested other SO items that would top my list should they be accepted
> -Either the pg VA pave earrings or the small wg Frivole pave earrings
> -I’m also considering the two motif pg gmop and pave earrings
> -A btf ring
> 
> Things may change but I’ll likely pick and choose from this list!


I made the drive and spent time in the closest boutique to where I live yesterday. I am amending my list now that I’ve tried everything on and know what I really love!

This year:
-16 motif sweet necklace in pg or pave VA earrings in pg

Next year:
-whichever piece above that I don’t get this year
-pg pave pendant, unless I get this year’s holiday pendant
-Perlee pearls of gold, 3 row ring in pg
-butterfly earrings with yellow


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m adding the Perlee Signature Ring in YG to my wishlist. The more I see pics of it, the more in love with it I am. Doesn’t seem to be that popular though.


----------



## Phoenix123

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m adding the Perlee Signature Ring in YG to my wishlist. The more I see pics of it, the more in love with it I am. Doesn’t seem to be that popular though.



I love this ring!  Unfortunately, my fingers are not long enough.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Here's my list for the foreseeable future (who knows what they may release for the holidays and next year, lol)

1. PG perlee clover pendant
2. Guilloche earrings
3. Oiseau de Paradis BTF bird ring
4. Cosmos MOP earrings
5. WG pave Frivole earrings

#1 and 2 I may even get this year, but just picked up the diamond JUC bracelet so want to wait a bit. Still deciding whether I really need/want #4 and 5 and how they may fit into my planned jewelry wardrobe. 

#3 is a HG piece for me, and would feel much more comfortable getting toward early 2021 or beyond, but am nervous it may not be available much longer, and there is really nothing else like it that I've found. 

My SA says that the Oiseau de Paradis earrings and bird ring are still available, but other pieces that used to exist such as pendant and necklace are out of production. I also realized that certain other BTF rings such as the Noued and Vitrevolte are no longer on the website. @Rami00 I believe you got the gorgeous Noeud ring somewhat recently? Would you kindly be able to comment on whether it is still easy to order and what deposit is required assuming they need to create it in a specific size? 

Do any of you know if when pieces are no longer available on the website it means VCA is phasing them out? The bird ring would be tough for me to get soon but I don't want to miss it either.


----------



## Rami00

@karly9 You have beautiful pieces on your wishlist. I had to pay 10% deposit (if I remember correctly) and was told  that it would take appox 3-6 months time as these pieces are literally made to order. I saw it disappear from the website before I ordered but I was still able to place an order for it. I kinda regret for not jumping on Vitrevoite ring, my SA informed that it's off the catalogue now, sigh. Oiseau de Paradis is such a stunning piece, you should get it before they stop making it.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Rami00 said:


> @karly9 You have beautiful pieces on your wishlist. I had to pay 10% deposit (if I remember correctly) and was told  that it would take appox 3-6 months time as these pieces are literally made to order. I saw it disappear from the website before I ordered but I was still able to place an order for it. I kinda regret for not jumping on Vitrevoite ring, my SA informed that it's off the catalogue now, sigh. Oiseau de Paradis is such a stunning piece, you should get it before they stop making it.



Ah ok, thanks for the information, it is very helpful! Perhaps that is a good scenario then... I can put down a deposit and tell VCA to make it sloooowly for me so it can stretch into next year, lol. 

I tried on Vitrevoite and Noeud too in the past, both very beautiful yet so different. VCA makes too many gorgeous things! Glad you were able to get the Noeud, wear it in good health!


----------



## chiaoapple

Great thread! Hopefully planning out beforehand and staggering purchases over fixed intervals can help moderate my spending...
1. perlee clover pendant in YG
2. sweet guilloche watch (the one with guilloche, MOP and diamond motifs) --> but need to try on first to see
3. A SO 10 + 5 motif I am currently discussing with my SA
And if no. 2 looks bad on me, the carnelian YG magic 6 motif necklace
Crossing my fingers that I don't go beyond this list. I picked up quite a few pieces this year (including my HGs perlee clover bracelet in both YG and WG), so should be satisfied....? ​


----------



## designerdiva40

Hoping to get the 10 motif onyx necklace for my 50th Birthday but if I manage to get that before my birthday then next on my list would be a YG Perle bracelet....... That’s the only good thing about turning 50


----------



## mokolya

I've been holding my breath for a vintage alhambra bracelet in rose gold and full grey mother of pearl..or alternating with rose gold (without the diamonds) 
Perhaps they will finally do it his year *sigh*


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My VCA wishlist for the next few years :
> 
> 6 motif magic necklace in YG- onyx, MOP and grey MOP
> Frivole BTF ring in non pave YG
> Frivole pave earrings in YG
> Don't know which of these is coming home with me in 2020.


1 and 2 I bought in this list.
My revised wishlist for 2020/21/22:

Perlee clover bracelet in YG
Lotus earrings small
10 motif MOP necklace


----------



## nycmamaofone

My revised wishlist:

1. Perlee Couleurs malachite pendant 
2. Large Frivole YG earrings 
3. Either the Vintage Alhambra malachite earrings or the guilloche ones


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

mokolya said:


> I've been holding my breath for a vintage alhambra bracelet in rose gold and full grey mother of pearl..or alternating with rose gold (without the diamonds)
> Perhaps they will finally do it his year *sigh*


I just found out you can special order this in all grey mop. I think it’s $5000.


----------



## gelabela

1. Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, onyx, YG
2.  Alhambra MOP necklace 
3.  Frivole earrings WG
4.  Frivole necklace
5.  This ring!


----------



## floridamama

I would love to get :

1. Perlee clover bracelet 
2. VA mop necklace


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I like to go one by one, so my wishlist isn’t a 2020 wishlist as much as it’s a “the only VCA stuff I want to buy in my lifetime” wishlist and organised by preference:

1) Magic 3 motif pave WG earrings - by 2020/2021
2) MA Malachite 16 motif OR VA Malachite YG pave 20 motif - by 2021/2022 (or 2023 if I go for the one with pave)
3) Guilloche earrings - after the 20 motif, so 2023-2024?
4) Magic 2 motif GMOP RG earrings - 2024/2025 

And then I will be done with my VCA collection. I might also evaluate whether I want to buy these pieces at all... it’s a lot of money for what is essentially the same motif over and over, so I’ll have to take a call.


----------



## Phoenix123

gelabela said:


> View attachment 4572399
> View attachment 4572398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, onyx, YG
> 2.  Alhambra MOP necklace
> 3.  Frivole earrings WG
> 4.  Frivole necklace
> 5.  This ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572398



Great list!

Fabulous ring! But then I'm biased! Hahaha


----------



## Phoenix123

MagpieInTraining said:


> I like to go one by one, so my wishlist isn’t a 2020 wishlist as much as it’s a “the only VCA stuff I want to buy in my lifetime” wishlist and organised by preference:
> 
> 1) Magic 3 motif pave WG earrings - by 2020/2021
> 2) MA Malachite 16 motif OR VA Malachite YG pave 20 motif - by 2021/2022 (or 2023 if I go for the one with pave)
> 3) Guilloche earrings - after the 20 motif, so 2023-2024?
> 4) Magic 2 motif GMOP RG earrings - 2024/2025
> 
> And then I will be done with my VCA collection. I might also evaluate whether I want to buy these pieces at all... it’s a lot of money for what is essentially the same motif over and over, so I’ll have to take a call.



All great pieces!! 

Pls post mod pics of the 3-motif pave earrings when you've bought them.


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm revising my list, haha!!

These will be for 2020 and beyond, and in no particular order:

1) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
2) lapis+pave 5-motif bracelet
3) lapis Magic long pendant
4) pave Magic long pendant (the one with a bale)
5) something from the Heritage Collection


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm revising my list, haha!!
> 
> These will be for 2020 and beyond, and in no particular order:
> 
> 1) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
> 2) lapis+pave 5-motif bracelet
> 3) lapis Magic long pendant
> 4) pave Magic long pendant (the one with a bale)
> 5) something from the Heritage Collection



I don’t think they’ve made a lapis long pendant (bale and long chain) before. Are you thinking they’d do a SO in lapis? I love your list! Lapis and turquoise are my favorite stones! I surely wish they had made more of the yg lapis pave! But I need onyx and mop, so I have things I can buy that aren’t SO.  I hope to try on the gray mop/pg to see if I can pull that off.


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm revising my list, haha!!
> 
> These will be for 2020 and beyond, and in no particular order:
> 
> 1) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
> 2) lapis+pave 5-motif bracelet
> 3) lapis Magic long pendant
> 4) pave Magic long pendant (the one with a bale)
> 5) something from the Heritage Collection


What's a bale? Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What's a bale? Thanks!



I hope Phoenix wont mind me answering your question. On the long Magic pendants, there is a loop attached to the clover motif that the chain goes through. That is the bale. Many pendants have bales, while some attach directly to the pendant itself, such as the single motif vintage Alhambra pendants.


----------



## Phoenix123

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What's a bale? Thanks!



I think it's either bale or bail.

The 1st pic is the version without and the 2nd with:


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I don’t think they’ve made a lapis long pendant (bale and long chain) before. Are you thinking they’d do a SO in lapis? I love your list! Lapis and turquoise are my favorite stones! I surely wish they had made more of the yg lapis pave! But I need onyx and mop, so I have things I can buy that aren’t SO.  I hope to try on the gray mop/pg to see if I can pull that off.



Hehe, thanks.

I've seen pics of and know that Magic lapis pendants exist, like this one in the pic attached.  I'm also attaching pics of the TQ Magic pendant/ charm.  But I don't know if such a pendant existed with a long chain, but that can easily be fixed by purchasing a long chain from VCA.  Mind you, these Magic pendants/ charms - as I understand- were made in the 2000s and are now extremely rare. SO is another way to obtain one, but it's also fraught with difficulties.  Only those that have purchased HJ can stand a CHANCE (not given a guarantee) of making these SOs of lapis and TQ.

I hope you'll like the grey MOP and pink gold.  I too am mesmerized by grey MOP but have to stop myself.  I am now chasing the rarer pieces except for the pave Magic pendant which I have coveted for so long.


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I hope Phoenix wont mind me answering your question. On the long Magic pendants, there is a loop attached to the clover motif that the chain goes through. That is the bale. Many pendants have bales, while some attach directly to the pendant itself, such as the single motif vintage Alhambra pendants.



Exactly.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Phoenix123 said:


> I think it's either bale or bail.
> 
> The 1st pic is the version without and the 2nd with:



Is there a size difference between the two pendants? Or is that just because of the photo?


----------



## Phoenix123

MagpieInTraining said:


> Is there a size difference between the two pendants? Or is that just because of the photo?



No. Must be the photos. Size is the same.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> I hope Phoenix wont mind me answering your question. On the long Magic pendants, there is a loop attached to the clover motif that the chain goes through. That is the bale. Many pendants have bales, while some attach directly to the pendant itself, such as the single motif vintage Alhambra pendants.





Phoenix123 said:


> I think it's either bale or bail.
> 
> The 1st pic is the version without and the 2nd with:


@Phoenix123 @DS2006 Thanks for the clarification! ❤️


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> I've seen pics of and know that Magic lapis pendants exist, like this one in the pic attached.  I'm also attaching pics of the TQ Magic pendant/ charm.  But I don't know if such a pendant existed with a long chain, but that can easily be fixed by purchasing a long chain from VCA.  Mind you, these Magic pendants/ charms - as I understand- were made in the 2000s and are now extremely rare. SO is another way to obtain one, but it's also fraught with difficulties.  Only those that have purchased HJ can stand a CHANCE (not given a guarantee) of making these SOs of lapis and TQ.
> 
> I hope you'll like the grey MOP and pink gold.  I too am mesmerized by grey MOP but have to stop myself.  I am now chasing the rarer pieces except for the pave Magic pendant which I have coveted for so long.



Oh yes! I’ve seen these posted. They are very versatile! I’d probably do the same as you and just buy a long chain, though!  My hope is that one day they’ll be able to access more lapis and turquoise and be able to offer these pieces again in Alhambra. In the meantime, I am at least happy we are able to get Perlee turquoise!  I do love the Magic pendants and look forward to seeing your pave one soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So I may have fulfilled a 2020 wishlist item in 2019  (vintage pave earrings in RG) so of course my wishlist for 2020 has changed a little:
- Adding pave vintage pendant in RG
- mulling over perlee single row bracelet in RG or the Grey MOP with diamonds 5 motif bracelet in RG


----------



## cafecreme15

Right now my wish list consists of only the 5 motif vintage Alhmabra bracelet in YG and tiger eye, but I'm sure that will develop over time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Right now my wish list consists of only the 5 motif vintage Alhmabra bracelet in YG and tiger eye, but I'm sure that will develop over time!


Hehe the wishlist grows fast and furious right?


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe the wishlist grows fast and furious right?


That it does! In the 4 minutes since I've posted that I was just thinking it might be nice to get the "Van Cleef & Arpels" wedding band to wear as a stand in when I'm not wearing my full wedding set (I'm getting married next year!). Not to the mention the fantasy wish list items...just trying to keep it attainable for now!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> That it does! In the 4 minutes since I've posted that I was just thinking it might be nice to get the "Van Cleef & Arpels" wedding band to wear as a stand in when I'm not wearing my full wedding set (I'm getting married next year!). Not to the mention the fantasy wish list items...just trying to keep it attainable for now!


Omg! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! How exciting and such a perfect occasion to add more VCA pieces ... my wishlist goes out of control very fast too! So trying to keep it to 2 items. But the monster in me wants to rebel and add more


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! How exciting and such a perfect occasion to add more VCA pieces ... my wishlist goes out of control very fast too! So trying to keep it to 2 items. But the monster in me wants to rebel and add more


Thank you so much! I will encourage the monster within if only so we can see more of your beautiful photos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much! I will encourage the monster within if only so we can see more of your beautiful photos!


Hehe you are too sweet!


----------



## Sakong

Hope everyone’s list will be fulfilled next year.

My wishlist is below:
-  a SO for 10 motif WG vintage necklace (is still debating btw guilloche and vintage...)
- 10 motif WG turquoise necklace (hopefully VCA release in 2020!!!)
and hopefully WG clover bracelet or 5 motif WG pave bracelet by 2121 

Just thinking about them makes me smile. I think VCA is soooo addictive.


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> So I may have fulfilled a 2020 wishlist item in 2019  (vintage pave earrings in RG) so of course my wishlist for 2020 has changed a little:
> - Adding pave vintage pendant in RG
> - mulling over perlee single row bracelet in RG or the Grey MOP with diamonds 5 motif bracelet in RG


I love your list because I have almost all the same items on mine! I would honestly get both of those bracelets (I already have the gmop pave) because they will be beautiful stacked together. But perhaps the perlee single row first because it is more expensive? Do you love the perlee single row more than the perlee clover bracelet?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your list because I have almost all the same items on mine! I would honestly get both of those bracelets (I already have the gmop pave) because they will be beautiful stacked together. But perhaps the perlee single row first because it is more expensive? Do you love the perlee single row more than the perlee clover bracelet?


Thank you so much! Gosh the perlee clover bracelet is my HG piece of jewelry and thank the lords even Hermes couldn’t stop me from bringing the perlee clover bracelet home early this year ...right now I stack my perlee clover bracelet with my Hermes CDC bracelet and sometimes with my white mop 5 motif bracelet but somehow feel that the single row perlee bracelet would look even better stacked with my clover perlee bracelet? Still debating on the single row perlee though. Because I feel that now I have my HG piece, the single row diamond perlee will always be it’s poor cousin ... so maybe the pave GMOP might be better in creating a set where I wear the pave earrings, pendant and the GMOP pave 5 motif as a set. The debate goes on in my head like in a court room with ‘Your honor now the defense will take the stand... then the prosecutor will present its side...’


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Gosh the perlee clover bracelet is my HG piece of jewelry and thank the lords even Hermes couldn’t stop me from bringing the perlee clover bracelet home early this year ...right now I stack my perlee clover bracelet with my Hermes CDC bracelet and sometimes with my white mop 5 motif bracelet but somehow feel that the single row perlee bracelet would look even better stacked with my clover perlee bracelet? Still debating on the single row perlee though. Because I feel that now I have my HG piece, the single row diamond perlee will always be it’s poor cousin ... so maybe the pave GMOP might be better in creating a set where I wear the pave earrings, pendant and the GMOP pave 5 motif as a set. The debate goes on in my head like in a court room with ‘Your honor now the defense will take the stand... then the prosecutor will present its side...’


LOL. I decided that I’d get the rose gold perlee clover and rose gold 5 motif bracelets for one arm and wear an Everose Rolex pave MOP on the other. So, the GMOP 5 motif would be my choice.


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Gosh the perlee clover bracelet is my HG piece of jewelry and thank the lords even Hermes couldn’t stop me from bringing the perlee clover bracelet home early this year ...right now I stack my perlee clover bracelet with my Hermes CDC bracelet and sometimes with my white mop 5 motif bracelet but somehow feel that the single row perlee bracelet would look even better stacked with my clover perlee bracelet? Still debating on the single row perlee though. Because I feel that now I have my HG piece, the single row diamond perlee will always be it’s poor cousin ... so maybe the pave GMOP might be better in creating a set where I wear the pave earrings, pendant and the GMOP pave 5 motif as a set. The debate goes on in my head like in a court room with ‘Your honor now the defense will take the stand... then the prosecutor will present its side...’


I do like the set that you’ve created in your mind, and you can definitely stack the perlee clover with that!! My vote goes to the gmop pave 5 motif and the pave earrings! You can’t go wrong though.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> LOL. I decided that I’d get the rose gold perlee clover and rose gold 5 motif bracelets for one arm and wear an Everose Rolex pave MOP on the other. So, the GMOP 5 motif would be my choice.


Ooh your combination sounds yummy! And gosh don’t enable me more on that grey MOP girl ... I was planning to get the vintage pave pendant first next year but the GMOP bracelet is calling my name too


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> I do like the set that you’ve created in your mind, and you can definitely stack the perlee clover with that!! My vote goes to the gmop pave 5 motif and the pave earrings! You can’t go wrong though.


Thank you so much! It’s amazing how fast my dream collection of jewelry builds in my head ... wish it would translate just that fast in reality ... The grey mop is definitely calling my name more! The beauty of the perlee clover bracelet is that it can go with everything! I love how even my pave vintage earrings matches with the perlee clover bracelet! Now I need that vintage pave pendant too! 2020 can’t come fast enough


----------



## CocoHunny

2020:

1) Perlee Clover bracelet - 1st qtr (V-Day?)
2) Rose de Noel clip
3) 20 motif YG MOP - Xmas

No mas- as I will have a full collection of pieces to compliment or match


----------



## Phoenix123

CocoHunny said:


> 2020:
> 
> 1) Perlee Clover bracelet - 1st qtr (V-Day?)
> 2) Rose de Noel clip
> 3) 20 motif YG MOP - Xmas
> 
> *No mas*- as I will have a full collection of pieces to compliment or match



haha...that is what I keep saying!

Great list!  Which RdN are you eyeing?


----------



## CocoHunny

Phoenix123 said:


> haha...that is what I keep saying!
> 
> Great list!  Which RdN are you eyeing?



RdN Carnelian.   
I really need to pause a bit to enjoy the pieces that I already own. One of my biggest challenge is that I travel for work 80% of the time.


----------



## say brooke

Ive been contemplating between the Perlee 3 row pave diamond bracelet or the single row? Adding it to my Perlee clover. I just find the single row priced too high! For a couple of thousand more, I could just get another clover bangle. Thoughts?


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Ive been contemplating between the Perlee 3 row pave diamond bracelet or the single row? Adding it to my Perlee clover. I just find the single row priced too high! For a couple of thousand more, I could just get another clover bangle. Thoughts?



I feel exactly the same.  I'd LOVE to add a single row Perlee bracelet to my collection but just cannot justify the price!  It's ridiculous how expensive it is and like you said you can add a few thou's more and get another Clover.


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> I feel exactly the same.  I'd LOVE to add a single row Perlee bracelet to my collection but just cannot justify the price!  It's ridiculous how expensive it is and like you said you can add a few thou's more and get another Clover.


Yup. can't figure out whats a better value, the 3 row pave or the single row. They both look gorgeous!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

say brooke said:


> Yup. can't figure out whats a better value, the 3 row pave or the single row. They both look gorgeous!



They are both gorgeous but the single row to me is unjustifiable at that price. I would much rather get a clover or save up for the 3 row pave!


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Yup. can't figure out whats a better value, the 3 row pave or the single row. They both look gorgeous!



They're both expensive, haha.  The Perlee Clover is better value, relatively speaking of course...though I'd LOVE a 3-row (but alas not at that price!).


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Phoenix123 said:


> They're both expensive, haha.  The Perlee Clover is better value, relatively speaking of course...though I'd LOVE a 3-row (but alas not at that price!).





say brooke said:


> Yup. can't figure out whats a better value, the 3 row pave or the single row. They both look gorgeous!



So out of curiosity I was looking up the specs of the 3 bracelets to see why they are priced the way they are, looks like the clover has the least amount of diamond (1.78c I think) as compared to the single row (2.16c) and the triple row (3.37c). Obviously the clover has more gold and it is a more iconic design, but I am surprised that the triple row doesn’t have significantly more diamond since it is twice the price of the single row.

That being said VCA isn’t something you buy solely based on value of raw materials of course, and i still think both clover and triple row stand out more on your wrist, but I suppose they have their reasons for pricing the single row the way they do. That said, I’d rather pick up an unbranded tennis bracelet for bling at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Ive been contemplating between the Perlee 3 row pave diamond bracelet or the single row? Adding it to my Perlee clover. I just find the single row priced too high! For a couple of thousand more, I could just get another clover bangle. Thoughts?





Phoenix123 said:


> I feel exactly the same.  I'd LOVE to add a single row Perlee bracelet to my collection but just cannot justify the price!  It's ridiculous how expensive it is and like you said you can add a few thou's more and get another Clover.





MagpieInTraining said:


> So out of curiosity I was looking up the specs of the 3 bracelets to see why they are priced the way they are, looks like the clover has the least amount of diamond (1.78c I think) as compared to the single row (2.16c) and the triple row (3.37c). Obviously the clover has more gold and it is a more iconic design, but I am surprised that the triple row doesn’t have significantly more diamond since it is twice the price of the single row.
> 
> That being said VCA isn’t something you buy solely based on value of raw materials of course, and i still think both clover and triple row stand out more on your wrist, but I suppose they have their reasons for pricing the single row the way they do. That said, I’d rather pick up an unbranded tennis bracelet for bling at a much more reasonable price.



Absolutely agree! I almost feel like they just have the single row at that price for collectors who already have everything else!


----------



## eternallove4bag

say brooke said:


> Yup. can't figure out whats a better value, the 3 row pave or the single row. They both look gorgeous!





MagpieInTraining said:


> They are both gorgeous but the single row to me is unjustifiable at that price. I would much rather get a clover or save up for the 3 row pave!





Phoenix123 said:


> They're both expensive, haha.  The Perlee Clover is better value, relatively speaking of course...though I'd LOVE a 3-row (but alas not at that price!).





MagpieInTraining said:


> So out of curiosity I was looking up the specs of the 3 bracelets to see why they are priced the way they are, looks like the clover has the least amount of diamond (1.78c I think) as compared to the single row (2.16c) and the triple row (3.37c). Obviously the clover has more gold and it is a more iconic design, but I am surprised that the triple row doesn’t have significantly more diamond since it is twice the price of the single row.
> 
> That being said VCA isn’t something you buy solely based on value of raw materials of course, and i still think both clover and triple row stand out more on your wrist, but I suppose they have their reasons for pricing the single row the way they do. That said, I’d rather pick up an unbranded tennis bracelet for bling at a much more reasonable price.





Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely agree! I almost feel like they just have the single row at that price for collectors who already have everything else!



I absolutely agree with each of you. There is a reason why the single row diamond perlee bracelet is on my wishlist but still not coming home with me. Haha. In my head the perlee clover bracelet is a better value at that price point not to mention designwise. Like @Notorious Pink pointed out, it’s more for the collectors who already have everything else and will pay the price without an ‘ouch’... I am still ‘ouching’ my way through my wishlist items


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely agree with each of you. There is a reason why the single row diamond perlee bracelet is on my wishlist but still not coming home with me. Haha. In my head the perlee clover bracelet is a better value at that price point not to mention designwise. Like @Notorious Pink pointed out, it’s more for the collectors who already have everything else and will pay the price without an ‘ouch’... I am still ‘ouching’ my way through my wishlist items



We can all ‘ouch’ our way together, sweetie


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> We can all ‘ouch’ our way together, sweetie


So happy I am in great company


----------



## Mali_

MagpieInTraining said:


> So out of curiosity I was looking up the specs of the 3 bracelets to see why they are priced the way they are, looks like the clover has the least amount of diamond (1.78c I think) as compared to the single row (2.16c) and the triple row (3.37c). Obviously the clover has more gold and it is a more iconic design, but I am surprised that the triple row doesn’t have significantly more diamond since it is twice the price of the single row.
> 
> That being said VCA isn’t something you buy solely based on value of raw materials of course, and i still think both clover and triple row stand out more on your wrist, but I suppose they have their reasons for pricing the single row the way they do. That said, I’d rather pick up an unbranded tennis bracelet for bling at a much more reasonable price.


Your last sentence  When it comes to diamonds, I go unbranded because I can always get the same 4Cs as VCA for far far far less. And in different colors. Made to order.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Mali_ said:


> Your last sentence  When it comes to diamonds, I go unbranded because I can always get the same 4Cs as VCA for far far far less. And in different colors. Made to order.



Especially for something like the single row! I am also mostly an unbranded kind of girl - I have a few branded pieces, and it would be nice to get a few more, but most of the time I wear (and prefer!) unbranded. I can totally understand shelling out the vast premium for the clover, I might do it myself some day, because it’s instantly recognisable as VCA and it is different. But the single row seems more like a tennis bracelet equivalent to me than anything quintessentially VCA.


----------



## Mali_

MagpieInTraining said:


> Especially for something like the single row! I am also mostly an unbranded kind of girl - I have a few branded pieces, and it would be nice to get a few more, but most of the time I wear (and prefer!) unbranded. I can totally understand shelling out the vast premium for the clover, I might do it myself some day, because it’s instantly recognisable as VCA and it is different. But the single row seems more like a tennis bracelet equivalent to me than anything quintessentially VCA.


Completely agree which is why the clover is the bracelet that I’m willing to spend money on - easily recognizable pave Alhambra motifs. Quintessentially VCA.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hoping to add the small lotus earrings to my collection in 2020! They are just beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hoping to add the small lotus earrings to my collection in 2020! They are just beyond gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4603159


Wow, they are perfect on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Notorious Pink said:


> Wow, they are perfect on you!



I feel like if I have this piece in addition to the RG Vintage Pave which I already have, I will be set for earrings for life! So really, this saves me money in the long right, right????


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I feel like if I have this piece in addition to the RG Vintage Pave which I already have, I will be set for earrings for life! So really, this saves me money in the long right, right????


Um, yeah......riiiiiiight....,,,


----------



## eternallove4bag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hoping to add the small lotus earrings to my collection in 2020! They are just beyond gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4603159


These are perfect on you!


----------



## inverved

Planning to buy the Sweet Alhambra Rose Gold pendant in early Jan for my birthday, to layer with my YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra pendant.

Then I'm done with jewellery for the foreseeable future.


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> As for full VCA wish list this is mine at moment - though it evolves and changes! It actually doesn’t look so bad when I type it out.
> 
> Necklaces:
> 10 motif Yg malachite
> 6 motif magic Yg
> 
> Bracelets/watches:
> 5 motif Yg
> Diamond clover perlee wg or rg
> 
> Earrings:
> Vintage pave Yg
> Lotus wg
> Malachite single or double motif (SO or vintage)
> 
> Rings:
> Frivoles Yg (non pave)
> Statement piece (lotus? Previous model if I can find)



Planning to add the 5 motif Yg bracelet and the pave vintage yg motif earrings in 2020 from my list. Simple year, no big milestones.


----------



## cindy05

I am brand new to VCA and already obsessed. 
My wishlist for 2020 is:

Perlee clover bracelet in YG
Ginza edition MOP alhambra necklace 
Hong Kong Prince edition alhambra in red carnelian 
Magic alhambra necklace in white gold mop (short version).


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I am a VCA newbie.  I recently played with this butterfly BTF ring.  This is my one and only wish list item as of now.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

my wish list for the next couple of years:
- lucky animals dove clip (hopefully in 2020!)
- sweet effeuillage carnelian earrings
- chalcedony 10 motif
- wg perlee clover
i'm also in love with the socrate btf ring and the small wg gmop rose de noel...but i don't wear rings enough to justify the btf, and the rose de noel seems so terrifyingly fragile to me. also considering a blue agate 10 motif, if i can get my hands on one, but i'm not sure because 1. i prefer wg over yg 2. i already have the blue porcelain holiday pendant that serves the role of that hue of blue. finally, to my surprise, i've gradually fell in love with the carnelian perlee couleurs bracelet, but that's most likely going to remain a dream...just doesn't feel worth the steep price imo. if anyone can testify to some of these pieces and tempt me, that would be most helpful!!


----------



## Fem1014

I love this thread. My wish list items:
- rose gold and MOP BTF ring. I tried it on last week and it’s fabulous. 
- YG pave frivole 
- WG Magic pave pendant


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> my wish list for the next couple of years:
> - lucky animals dove clip (hopefully in 2020!)
> - sweet effeuillage carnelian earrings
> - chalcedony 10 motif
> - wg perlee clover
> i'm also in love with the socrate btf ring and the small wg gmop rose de noel...but i don't wear rings enough to justify the btf, and the rose de noel seems so terrifyingly fragile to me. also considering a blue agate 10 motif, if i can get my hands on one, but i'm not sure because 1. i prefer wg over yg 2. i already have the blue porcelain holiday pendant that serves the role of that hue of blue. finally, to my surprise, i've gradually fell in love with the carnelian perlee couleurs bracelet, but that's most likely going to remain a dream...just doesn't feel worth the steep price imo. if anyone can testify to some of these pieces and tempt me, that would be most helpful!!



I have the RG Perlee Clover (my very first VCA purchase) and absolutely adore it!!

I've also recently acquired 2 RdN's - one in TQ and the other lapis.  Yes, they are fragile in the sense that if you drop them, they'd most likely chip or break - God forbid!!  I'm super careful not to drop them.  But I absolutely love them and have to say these are amongst my better purchases.


----------



## Phoenix123

Fem1014 said:


> I love this thread. My wish list items:
> - rose gold and MOP BTF ring. I tried it on last week and it’s fabulous.
> - YG pave frivole
> - WG Magic pave pendant



Great list!  the WG Magic pave pendant has been on my wish list for a looooong time.  I am kinda surprised I still don't have it yet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> I have the RG Perlee Clover (my very first VCA purchase) and absolutely adore it!!
> 
> I've also recently acquired 2 RdN's - one in TQ and the other lapis.  Yes, they are fragile in the sense that if you drop them, they'd most likely chip or break - God forbid!!  I'm super careful not to drop them.  But I absolutely love them and have to say these are amongst my better purchases.


do you find that the rdn’s are suitable to be worn casually? and do you wear it more often as a pendant or a brooch?


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> do you find that the rdn’s are suitable to be worn casually? and do you wear it more often as a pendant or a brooch?



I think any jewellery - barring the largest/most blingy - can be worn either dressed up or casually.  It all depends on your outfit, your handbag and what other bling you're wearing with it.  I intend to wear mine both formally as well as casually. 

I prefer RdN to be worn as a pendant on me, though in the future I wouldn't rule it out worn as a brooch.


----------



## Fem1014

Phoenix123 said:


> Great list!  the WG Magic pave pendant has been on my wish list for a looooong time.  I am kinda surprised I still don't have it yet.


The magic pave pendant is beyond gorgeous. Hoping to add in 2021. This year I added the RG clover bracelet so the ring will match perfectly.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Fem1014 said:


> I love this thread. My wish list items:
> - rose gold and MOP BTF ring. I tried it on last week and it’s fabulous.
> - YG pave frivole
> - WG Magic pave pendant


This looks great on you!  Looking forward to your mod shots when you get it.


----------



## DS2006

I am trying to figure out the metals I want with certain stones. I know wg looks best on me (dark hair and wear a lot of black and white), but I do love all the gold colors! Black, white, and turquoise are my priority stone colors. I am listing the few pieces I already have and pieces I'd like to add in the next 5 years. 

If anyone has advice on the onyx (wg or yg), feel free to comment!

White Gold
Have:  vintage pave earclips, vintage pave pendant, Perlée couleurs turquoise earrings
Want:
1. Perlée couleurs turquoise pendant
2. MOP magic pendant
3. MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet
4. ??? uncertain whether to do onyx in wg or yg!!! Magic long pendant, vintage bracelet pave/onyx

Yellow Gold
Have: vintage 5 motif solid gold bracelet
Want:
1. either Magic solid gold ear clips and/or Frivole (small or large, need to try on)
2. ??? onyx long Magic pendant, vintage onyx bracelet  
3. maybe blue agate bracelet
4. maybe long Magic carnelian pendant if I don't get onyx in yg
5. (only in my dreams...lapis pave vintage bracelet)

Pink Gold (these are very unlikely but one can wish!)
1. Perlee clover bangle or 5 motif pave/gray MOP bracelet
2. Pave Magic ear clips or 2 motif pave/gray MOP earrings
3. Magic gray MOP pendant (hoping this will one day be in the regular stock)


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I am trying to figure out the metals I want with certain stones. I know wg looks best on me (dark hair and wear a lot of black and white), but I do love all the gold colors! Black, white, and turquoise are my priority stone colors. I am listing the few pieces I already have and pieces I'd like to add in the next 5 years.
> 
> If anyone has advice on the onyx (wg or yg), feel free to comment!
> 
> White Gold
> Have:  vintage pave earclips, vintage pave pendant, Perlée couleurs turquoise earrings
> Want:
> 1. Perlée couleurs turquoise pendant
> 2. MOP magic pendant
> 3. MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet
> 4. ??? uncertain whether to do onyx in wg or yg!!! Magic long pendant, vintage bracelet pave/onyx
> 
> Yellow Gold
> Have: vintage 5 motif solid gold bracelet
> Want:
> 1. either Magic solid gold ear clips and/or Frivole (small or large, need to try on)
> 2. ??? onyx long Magic pendant, vintage onyx bracelet
> 3. maybe blue agate bracelet
> 4. maybe long Magic carnelian pendant if I don't get onyx in yg
> 5. (only in my dreams...lapis pave vintage bracelet)
> 
> Pink Gold (these are very unlikely but one can wish!)
> 1. Perlee clover bangle or 5 motif pave/gray MOP bracelet
> 2. Pave Magic ear clips or 2 motif pave/gray MOP earrings
> 3. Magic gray MOP pendant (hoping this will one day be in the regular stock)



That's quite a list!! lol

My 2 cents on onyx: although I love the onyx+pave bracelet and as you may remember I have the Cartier Love bracelet in ceramic+pave, for some reason to my eye, VCA's onyx in YG evokes a more classic vintage/ antique-y feel whereas onyx in WG is a more modern look, IMO.  But then again, the black and white combo is very art-deco ish too.  I'm of no help!

Oh, are you planning EITHER onyx+pave bracelet with long Magic onyx pendant in WG OR onyx bracelet and long Magic pendant in YG?  I *think* the answer may lie in whether or not you'll acquire more YG pieces or would you want to add to your pave WG newly acquired pieces?


----------



## DS2006

double post


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> That's quite a list!! lol
> 
> My 2 cents on onyx: although I love the onyx+pave bracelet and as you may remember I have the Cartier Love bracelet in ceramic+pave, for some reason to my eye, VCA's onyx in YG evokes a more classic vintage/ antique-y feel whereas onyx in WG is a more modern look, IMO.  But then again, the black and white combo is very art-deco ish too.  I'm of no help!
> 
> Oh, are you planning EITHER onyx+pave bracelet with long Magic onyx pendant in WG OR onyx bracelet and long Magic pendant in YG?  I *think* the answer may lie in whether or not you'll acquire more YG pieces or would you want to add to your pave WG newly acquired pieces?
> 
> Q's though: Does the Magic size exist in solid YG and pave RG? I'd love pave RG Magic earrings! I bought YG bc I thought they don't do them in RG. I love both YG and RG with a slight preference for RG.
> 
> It looks like you and I will have quite a few similar/identical pieces! Oh, the lure of VCA!!



Yes, one set of onyx Magic long pendant and VA bracelet.  I can see you understand my dilemma!

The solid yg Magic earrings are on the site, but the pg pave are not showing up. However, I may have been wrong and those may only come in vintage size. Here is a thread where Notorious Pink is wearing what I think are the vintage pg:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-plz-alhambra-pave-earrings-yg-vs-pg.995985/


----------



## Yoshi1296

I want to FINALLY jump into VCA in the new year! I was so close to buying a bracelet but got cold feet and found that the time wasn't right. I feel much more comfy starting in January and I want my first piece to be a single sweet alhambra bracelet in RG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> Yes, one set of onyx Magic long pendant and VA bracelet.  I can see you understand my dilemma!
> 
> The solid yg Magic earrings are on the site, but the pg pave are not showing up. However, I may have been wrong and those may only come in vintage size. Here is a thread where Notorious Pink is wearing what I think are the vintage pg:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-plz-alhambra-pave-earrings-yg-vs-pg.995985/



Yes, mine were pg regular vintage size.

I am now in the process of purchasing two Special Order items resale. I mentioned one of the pieces previously. I cannot wait to post pictures but these are pricey and taking a little time. The first will probably be in January, the second hopefully this spring. After that, probably three motif pave/malachite earrings and maybe than the malachite 10 motif necklace.

I keep a list of what I would ultimately like to have in my collection. Long term I would like the guilloche/pave necklace and possibly a Liane. I think once I get the “smaller” pieces (really besides the above it would be perlee clover bracelet and ring) I will try to focus on those. And perhaps eventually a RDN as well.

so, for 2020:

1. SO 1
2. SO 2
3. Pave/Malachite 3-motif earrings
4. malachite 10-motif ecklace


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, mine were pg regular vintage size.
> 
> I am now in the process of purchasing two Special Order items resale. I mentioned one of the pieces previously. I cannot wait to post pictures but these are pricey and taking a little time. The first will probably be in January, the second hopefully this spring. After that, probably three motif pave/malachite earrings and maybe than the malachite 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I keep a list of what I would ultimately like to have in my collection. Long term I would like the guilloche/pave necklace and possibly a Liane. I think once I get the “smaller” pieces (really besides the above it would be perlee clover bracelet and ring) I will try to focus on those. And perhaps eventually a RDN as well.
> 
> so, for 2020:
> 
> 1. SO 1
> 2. SO 2
> 3. Pave/Malachite 3-motif earrings
> 4. malachite 10-motif ecklace



You're getting not just 1 but 2 SO items?!!  Wowza!!  Can't wait to see pics.

I adore malachite!  The Guilloche pave necklace and the Liane are true luxe pieces.  I am rooting for you to get those.  You prob know how I feel about the Perlee Clover.  And the RdN!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> You're getting not just 1 but 2 SO items?!!  Wowza!!  Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> I adore malachite!  The Guilloche pave necklace and the Liane are true luxe pieces.  I am rooting for you to get those.  You prob know how I feel about the Perlee Clover.  And the RdN!!



Yes. Both pieces are things I would have liked to order but wouldn’t do so due to the markup. I’m so excited!

It’s hard to decide which pieces to get first because I truly want all of them!!!


----------



## Mali_

Yoshi1296 said:


> I want to FINALLY jump into VCA in the new year! I was so close to buying a bracelet but got cold feet and found that the time wasn't right. I feel much more comfy starting in January and I want my first piece to be a single sweet alhambra bracelet in RG.


Pre-welcome to the addictive world of VCA.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Mali_ said:


> Pre-welcome to the addictive world of VCA.



Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> 1 and 2 I bought in this list.
> My revised wishlist for 2020/21/22:
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet in YG
> Lotus earrings small
> 10 motif MOP necklace


Once again revising my list  
I am on ban for 2020. I am actually happy where my VCA collection is currently at and I will be looking to add the below items in the upcoming years.

Perlee clover bracelet YG
Magic pave Alhambra YG earrings 
WG Lotus earrings 
Vintage pave Alhambra WG earrings
Perlee clover bracelet WG
3,4 and 5 are part of my dream wishlist. I would be happy if I am just able to add 1 and 2 from the above list.


----------



## bhurry

So for now really my wish is to have a yg perlee clover bracelet.  I really wish that 2020’s holiday pendant edition would be a magic size and not alhambra.  I need for VCA to give is other options other than vintage alhambra size.  What do you guys all think?  I am I crazy for thinking this lol.


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> Once again revising my list
> I am on ban for 2020. I am actually happy where my VCA collection is currently at and I will be looking to add the below items in the upcoming years.
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet YG
> Magic pave Alhambra YG earrings
> WG Lotus earrings
> Vintage pave Alhambra WG earrings
> Perlee clover bracelet WG
> 3,4 and 5 are part of my dream wishlist. I would be happy if I am just able to add 1 and 2 from the above list.



Great list!  I notice a recurring theme amongst us.  I guess these are classic staple pieces:

- Perlee Clover bracelet (seems to be at the top of / is included in everyone's list)
- Magic pave (either earrings and/or pendant)
- Lotus earrings
- Vintage pave earrings (another super popular item).


----------



## Phoenix123

bhurry said:


> So for now really my wish is to have a yg perlee clover bracelet.  I really wish that 2020’s holiday pendant edition would be a magic size and not alhambra.  I need for VCA to give is other options other than vintage alhambra size.  What do you guys all think?  I am I crazy for thinking this lol.



Haha, if only!!  I doubt if VCA is gonna change course.


----------



## DS2006

bhurry said:


> So for now really my wish is to have a yg perlee clover bracelet.  *I really wish that 2020’s holiday pendant edition would be a magic size and not alhambra. * I need for VCA to give is other options other than vintage alhambra size.  What do you guys all think?  I am I crazy for thinking this lol.



I wish they'd do that or at least add more long Magic pendants, period! I am trying to refuse paying for special orders!  I do prefer Magic size pendants.


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm sure this will be revised but as of now I'm thinking:

-vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YG, probably either tiger eye or MOP
-mini frivole earrings YG

Also leaving some room for falling in love with the holiday pendant! Ultimately I would really really love to add the perlee clover bracelet in YG, but thinking of saving that for my 30th bday in a few years. Seems like a milestone purchase!


----------



## OKComputer

lynne_ross said:


> I have a list of all the VCA pieces I want to get at some point, but I have not been able to prioritize the short term. This list also changes as time goes on, so I will hold off on pieces that are newly added or stay towards bottom.
> 2019 is not over yet, so may still get another piece. But in 2020 I hope to at least get
> 
> Pave vintage motif earrings in Yg - I bought the pave frivoles in Yg last year and wear them a lot but I find them too much with necklaces. So I continue to want the pave motifs to match all my vintage necklaces. Figure I buy just one pair of pave and then they will match all - vs buying stone earrings to match each.
> 
> Vintage 5 motif Yg bracelet - since getting my blue agate necklace and bracelet I find I wear them a lot together. Either as a 15-13 motif necklace (linking them together and then shortening necklace depending on neckline) or as a set. I wear the bracelet on it’s own and then I have gotten comfortable layering my clover pave with my loves. So I think I will now use the bracelet a lot with my vintage 10 motif Yg necklace, especially as an extender.



Seeing you and @Rami00 wearing the pave frivoles has made me long for them! So it’s definitely going on my 2020 list.

I love my pave vintage earrings. I wear them almost every day - whether to drop my son off to school, or to a fancy party. So versatile and pretty. You should get them!


----------



## lynne_ross

OKComputer said:


> Seeing you and @Rami00 wearing the pave frivoles has made me long for them! So it’s definitely going on my 2020 list.
> 
> I love my pave vintage earrings. I wear them almost every day - whether to drop my son off to school, or to a fancy party. So versatile and pretty. You should get them!


Thanks! So sweet of you. Yes I will for sure add the pave vintages in yg to my ear wardrobe in 2020. 
Are you adding any other pieces in 2020?


----------



## OKComputer

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! So sweet of you. Yes I will for sure add the pave vintages in yg to my ear wardrobe in 2020.
> Are you adding any other pieces in 2020?



I fortunately got my entire wishlist last year, so I need to try new things on this year and figure out what I want next! I also have a non-VCA item on my list for 2020: a pave Love bangle to add to my stack! I may also add a vintage or sweet MOP single motif pendant + matching earrings. But that’s about it for now until I try a few more things.


----------



## Mali_

I am sitting here strategically planning my wish lists on the first day of this calendar year () - and thinking the Hermès vs VCA fight is on. But who am I kidding - it’s not really a fight -  if H calls, it’s a wash for VCA given availability.
It’s amazing that by the end of 2021, I’ll be done collecting H bags. I’ll have a rainbow of Bs and I can finally stop. 

VCA 2020 to the end of 2021 (focus will be buying 8 standard [non-SO] items that I’ve always wanted) given Bs^
1. VA yellow gold 20M and VA pink gold 20M
2. Perlée clover bracelet in pink gold & matching earrings & matching ring
3. VA 5 motif bracelet in pink gold
4. Magic MOP/GMOP/onyx 6M necklace 
5. Frivole pavé white gold earrings medium
Beyond, I want two SOs but my fear is that number 5^ will lead to me wanting more and more VCA white gold. 
And right on time, I get this email - and it makes me weak .


----------



## Mali_

OKComputer said:


> I fortunately got my entire wishlist last year, so I need to try new things on this year and figure out what I want next! I also have a non-VCA item on my list for 2020: a pave Love bangle to add to my stack! I may also add a vintage or sweet MOP single motif pendant + matching earrings. But that’s about it for now until I try a few more things.


You are so so lucky. I need like a couple years to be finished.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve really tried to narrow it down to what I would enjoy MOST.  This list will probably for 2020-2022.
> 1.  Single row diamond perlee bracelet in WG.  I would probably wear this pretty often.
> 2.  Vintage pave earrings in WG.  Not even sure about this because I wouldn’t wear this daily or even weekly at this point. I just love these earrings.
> 
> There are two other non-VCA pieces that are nagging at me, which if I put first will push VCA way further out.



Just a general statement of buying VCA.  I notice that when I buy one piece and wear it, often it changes the next item I plan on getting.  Like how I got the sweet pave studs, I immediately knew I wanted the vintage size next.  Before I bought the pave studs, I had my eye on another piece following but that all changed after wearing the pave studs.

Oh dear, it's 2020!  I have a little more clarity for the next two years.
1.  Vintage pave earrings in WG before anything else.  

Following this, I currently forsee this list, but that can totally change depending on how I feel about the vintage pave studs.
2.  Sweet pendant, which I may get on holiday.
3.  SO earrings
4.  Vintage pave earrings in RG.
5.  Pave mini frivole earrings
6.  Single pave perlee bangle...maybe


----------



## TankerToad

Love how fluid everyone’s list is.
The magic of VCA is when you try something on that you didn’t even think you wanted or even had considered- BAM!! It’s love.
Happened to me many times just this year and my wishlist and long term purchasing goals completely changed — and my collection turns out to be not at all what I expected it to be - but somehow more reflective of me and my actual lifestyle.
No regrets - but it is a remarkable dynamic.


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Love how fluid everyone’s list is.
> The magic of VCA is when you try something on that you didn’t even think you wanted or even had considered- BAM!! It’s love.
> Happened to me many times just this year and my wishlist and long term purchasing goals completely changed — and my collection turns out to be not at all what I expected it to be - but somehow more reflective of me and my actual lifestyle.
> No regrets - but it is a remarkable dynamic.



I think maybe we need to see a current collection picture! I will agree that VCA more than any other store gives me the "BAM!!! It's love" feeling!


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Love how fluid everyone’s list is.
> *The magic of VCA is when you try something on that you didn’t even think you wanted or even had considered- BAM!! It’s love.*
> Happened to me many times just this year and my wishlist and long term purchasing goals completely changed — and my collection turns out to be not at all what I expected it to be - but somehow more reflective of me and my actual lifestyle.
> No regrets - but it is a remarkable dynamic.


This is exactly how I feel about VCA.


----------



## rk4265

2020- 5 motif diamond and gmop bracelet (valentine’s day) cross fingers and 6 motif magic necklace or 10 motif mop necklace in June


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> I am sitting here strategically planning my wish lists on the first day of this calendar year () - and thinking the Hermès vs VCA fight is on. But who am I kidding - it’s not really a fight -  if H calls, it’s a wash for VCA given availability.
> It’s amazing that by the end of 2021, I’ll be done collecting H bags. I’ll have a rainbow of Bs and I can finally stop.
> 
> VCA 2020 to the end of 2021 (focus will be buying 8 standard [non-SO] items that I’ve always wanted) given Bs^
> 1. VA yellow gold 20M and VA pink gold 20M
> 2. Perlée clover bracelet in pink gold & matching earrings & matching ring
> 3. VA 5 motif bracelet in pink gold
> 4. Magic MOP/GMOP/onyx 6M necklace
> 5. Frivole pavé white gold earrings medium
> Beyond, I want two SOs but my fear is that number 5^ will lead to me wanting more and more VCA white gold.
> And right on time, I get this email - and it makes me weak .
> 
> View attachment 4628244


Couldn’t agree more with your sentiments regarding the Hermes versus VCA battle ... be my twin on number 2 wishlist items bar the earrings (I went for vintage pave earrings in pink gold instead). I haven’t regretted these pieces or stopped wearing them ever since I got them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, mine were pg regular vintage size.
> 
> I am now in the process of purchasing two Special Order items resale. I mentioned one of the pieces previously. I cannot wait to post pictures but these are pricey and taking a little time. The first will probably be in January, the second hopefully this spring. After that, probably three motif pave/malachite earrings and maybe than the malachite 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I keep a list of what I would ultimately like to have in my collection. Long term I would like the guilloche/pave necklace and possibly a Liane. I think once I get the “smaller” pieces (really besides the above it would be perlee clover bracelet and ring) I will try to focus on those. And perhaps eventually a RDN as well.
> 
> so, for 2020:
> 
> 1. SO 1
> 2. SO 2
> 3. Pave/Malachite 3-motif earrings
> 4. malachite 10-motif ecklace


I love your list! And girl the moment I see the words ‘malachite’ I lose all focus!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I love your list! And girl the moment I see the words ‘malachite’ I lose all focus!


Lol me too!!!


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn’t agree more with your sentiments regarding the Hermes versus VCA battle ... be my twin on number 2 wishlist items bar the earrings (I went for vintage pave earrings in pink gold instead). I haven’t regretted these pieces or stopped wearing them ever since I got them!


LOL. One of my SO requests will be the frivoles in pink gold...just have to get there...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> LOL. One of my SO requests will be the frivoles in pink gold...just have to get there...


Oooooooh. I would looooooove to see that.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> LOL. One of my SO requests will be the frivoles in pink gold...just have to get there...


Oh my! Frivole in pink gold will be drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## TankerToad

Mali_ said:


> LOL. One of my SO requests will be the frivoles in pink gold...just have to get there...


Omg - wish you hadn’t said that 
Imagine the pave frivole earrings in rose gold 
I’m doomed!


----------



## TankerToad

Well my main wish list item for 2020 has arrived earlier than expected but no less appreciated.
Ok I let’s say I’m ecstatic 
Will post photos later !!


----------



## Mali_

TankerToad said:


> Omg - wish you hadn’t said that
> Imagine the pave frivole earrings in rose gold
> I’m doomed!


Me too


----------



## nycmamaofone

I want everything on this tray, plus the large YG Frivole earrings.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve really tried to narrow it down to what I would enjoy MOST.  This list will probably for 2020-2022.
> 1.  Single row diamond perlee bracelet in WG.  I would probably wear this pretty often.
> 2.  Vintage pave earrings in WG.  Not even sure about this because I wouldn’t wear this daily or even weekly at this point. I just love these earrings.
> 
> There are two other non-VCA pieces that are nagging at me, which if I put first will push VCA way further out.



Just updating this list. I just got the WG VA pave studs. So it changed my wish list totally.  I am taking the single row pave bangle off my list for now. I hope to get a SO earrings maybe for Christmas or early next year. Another pair of vintage pave studs.  So funny how one piece can change your future direction altogether.


----------



## wisconsin

I want the 6 motif magic MOP necklace just like Kate’s but I am not tall at 5”3 and I don’t like to wear low necklines, so will have to try it on.
Otherwise I will settle for the 10 motif MOP in yellow gold


----------



## say brooke

wisconsin said:


> I want the 6 motif magic MOP necklace just like Kate’s but I am not tall at 5”3 and I don’t like to wear low necklines, so will have to try it on.
> Otherwise I will settle for the 10 motif MOP in yellow gold


You could ask VCA to add a "O" ring to the back to make it shorter. I have the same issue of being tiny, but this is what I did to mine.


----------



## wisconsin

say brooke said:


> You could ask VCA to add a "O" ring to the back to make it shorter. I have the same issue of being tiny, but this is what I did to mine.


That’s a great idea!
Thanks so much.
It will be in summer though. Bought a lot of VCA items this winter.


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm revising my list, haha!!
> 
> These will be for 2020 and beyond, and in no particular order:
> 
> 1) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet
> 2) lapis+pave 5-motif bracelet
> 3) lapis Magic long pendant
> 4) pave Magic long pendant (the one with a bale)
> 5) something from the Heritage Collection



I think I am done with lapis (famous last words, haha).

Now that I've acquired quite a few blue pieces, I've only got like 3 items left on my list.  I am quite satiated.

So, probably not for 2020 but some time in the future, I'd like to get a 5-motif TQ bracelet, TQ Vintage or Magic earrings and a pair of Magic pave earrings in WG (and possibly Magic pave bracelet).  That's really all.


----------



## foxyqt

10-Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace  in Carnelian or Onyx or Tiger's Eye.. can't decide but leaning towards Carnelian!


----------



## Mali_

Perlée Perlée Perlée- can’t wait to see the new collection. 
I want pairs of earrings, and at least one bracelet... or two. 
More 20 motif Alhambras... list is still (too) long and will take me past 2020.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wisconsin said:


> I want the 6 motif magic MOP necklace just like Kate’s but I am not tall at 5”3 and I don’t like to wear low necklines, so will have to try it on.
> Otherwise I will settle for the 10 motif MOP in yellow gold


It looks fabulous with any blouse/button down shirt, too.


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm revising my list, haha!!
> 
> These will be for 2020 and beyond, and in no particular order:
> 
> 1) turquoise 5-motif Alhambra bracelet - check
> 2) lapis+pave 5-motif bracelet - check
> 3) lapis Magic long pendant - check
> 4) pave Magic long pendant (the one with a bale) - no longer on wishlist
> 5) *something from the Heritage Collection - CHECK!!*



I never thought I'd be able to get a heritage piece, EVER in my entire life, let alone in 2020.  Guess what?  I just got heritage turquoise diamond earrings.  

So, I got 2 and 5, exactly as I wished for.  And, instead of item 3, a lapis magic Alhambra pendant, I got a lapis Rose de Noel. And instead of getting item 1 this year, I got a turquoise Rose de Noel.

A 5-motif TQ VA bracelet would be nice to get some time but I am not fussed.  I don't think I want item 4 anymore - I have enough pendants.

I'm sooo done with my VCA shopping for this year.  Also almost done totally.  Only 2-3 items left on my loooong term wishlist.


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> I never thought I'd be able to get a heritage piece, EVER in my entire life, let alone in 2020.  Guess what?  I just got heritage turquoise diamond earrings.
> 
> So, I got 2 and 5, exactly as I wished for.  And, instead of item 3, a lapis magic Alhambra pendant, I got a lapis Rose de Noel. And instead of getting item 1 this year, I got a turquoise Rose de Noel.
> 
> A 5-motif TQ VA bracelet would be nice to get some time but I am not fussed.  I don't think I want item 4 anymore - I have enough pendants.
> 
> I'm sooo done with my VCA shopping for this year.  Also almost done totally.  Only 2-3 items left on my loooong term wishlist.


Could we please see a pic of the TQ Diamond earrings?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> I never thought I'd be able to get a heritage piece, EVER in my entire life, let alone in 2020.  Guess what?  I just got heritage turquoise diamond earrings.
> 
> So, I got 2 and 5, exactly as I wished for.  And, instead of item 3, a lapis magic Alhambra pendant, I got a lapis Rose de Noel. And instead of getting item 1 this year, I got a turquoise Rose de Noel.
> 
> A 5-motif TQ VA bracelet would be nice to get some time but I am not fussed.  I don't think I want item 4 anymore - I have enough pendants.
> 
> I'm sooo done with my VCA shopping for this year.  Also almost done totally.  Only 2-3 items left on my loooong term wishlist.


what are the items on your long term wishlist?


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> Could we please see a pic of the TQ Diamond earrings?



With pleasure:


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> what are the items on your long term wishlist?



- Magic Alhambra earrings in WG pave: next year or 2022
- 5-motif turquoise bracelet in WG: whenever I come across one, no rush
- magic turquoise earrings: most likely never...these are like the HG!

I need to pace out my purchases.  Last couple of years have been pure indulgence.  Need to take a breather and enjoy the journey, the process...not just rush rush rush to snap up pieces.


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I never thought I'd be able to get a heritage piece, EVER in my entire life, let alone in 2020.  Guess what?  I just got heritage turquoise diamond earrings.
> 
> So, I got 2 and 5, exactly as I wished for.  And, instead of item 3, a lapis magic Alhambra pendant, I got a lapis Rose de Noel. And instead of getting item 1 this year, I got a turquoise Rose de Noel.
> 
> A 5-motif TQ VA bracelet would be nice to get some time but I am not fussed.  I don't think I want item 4 anymore - I have enough pendants.
> 
> I'm sooo done with my VCA shopping for this year.  Also almost done totally.  Only 2-3 items left on my loooong term wishlist.


Impressed you have stuck to your list! And with such hard to find pieces.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Impressed you have stuck to your list! And with such hard to find pieces.



I've been super lucky.  I have amazing friends who've been helping me!


----------



## cattttrannn

Pandemic slowed my purchase recently, but I think I completed my VCA diamond earrings wish list, I am pretty happy with the choices


----------



## DS2006

Gorgeous! You made fabulous choices!



cattttrannn said:


> Pandemic slowed my purchase recently, but I think I completed my VCA diamond earrings wish list, I am pretty happy with the choices
> 
> View attachment 4793754


----------



## Phoenix123

cattttrannn said:


> Pandemic slowed my purchase recently, but I think I completed my VCA diamond earrings wish list, I am pretty happy with the choices
> 
> View attachment 4793754



These are so so so GORGEOUS!!    

Is that a VCA coffee table book?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cattttrannn said:


> Pandemic slowed my purchase recently, but I think I completed my VCA diamond earrings wish list, I am pretty happy with the choices
> 
> View attachment 4793754


Wow...every one of your pieces are dream pieces for me. What an amazing collection...


----------



## VandaOrchid

cattttrannn said:


> Pandemic slowed my purchase recently, but I think I completed my VCA diamond earrings wish list, I am pretty happy with the choices
> 
> View attachment 4793754


Love every one of these! May I ask which ones you reach for most? Have thought about the beautiful Flowerlace but am wondering if they would get much wear. Enjoy them!


----------



## cattttrannn

DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous! You made fabulous choices!


Thank you for your sweet compliment


----------



## cattttrannn

Phoenix123 said:


> These are so so so GORGEOUS!!
> 
> Is that a VCA coffee table book?


Thank you, it's sweet of you. No, it's a top of small box from Lenox by Marchesa, I have a set of dinner ware too because the oriental flower design are so gorgeous


----------



## cattttrannn

karly9 said:


> Love every one of these! May I ask which ones you reach for most? Have thought about the beautiful Flowerlace but am wondering if they would get much wear. Enjoy them!


Thank you very much. Please let me share how I come up with those choices.I bought the frivole BTF ring (the flowers are closed enough together for me to like), so naturally i got the earrings. These become quickly my favorites and I am using very time I go out. Later I got a chance to buy preloved BTF butterfly sapphire/diamond ring at substantial discount from a reputable jewelry store, so I got the earrings to match. Surprisingly, I love these butterfly earrings so much too. So for those 2 pairs, they are utilized the most because they are small enough for casual outfits.
The Magic Alhambra diamond pendant caught my eyes, and it took me long time to purchase it, so the earrings are for to match.Recently when I want to add another pair, I want something different from what I have. I choose Flowerlace because of the flower designer and of the price just be reduced last year (~$800) enough for me to pull the trigger to have both the ring and the earrings. I do wear Magic and Flowerlace once a while, but for me they are "bonus" or "extra" for the collection
Even I have things to match but I normally wear them mixed. I have read almost the postings in this forum to see what people like to have and like to wear, then choose mine. I do want to have YG pairs, but the only design I like is Cosmo which YG was discontinued.
Of course VCA has sooo many other fabulous designs


----------



## cattttrannn

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow...every one of your pieces are dream pieces for me. What an amazing collection...


Thank you, I hope someday your dream will come true, mine came after many years of working and working and working


----------



## Phoenix123

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you, it's sweet of you. No, it's a top of small box from Lenox by Marchesa, I have a set of dinner ware too because the oriental flower design are so gorgeous



I just went on their site to have a look.  Everything is beautiful!!


----------



## Phoenix123

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you very much. Please let me share how I come up with those choices.I bought the frivole BTF ring (the flowers are closed enough together for me to like), so naturally i got the earrings. These become quickly my favorites and I am using very time I go out. Later I got a chance to buy preloved BTF butterfly sapphire/diamond ring at substantial discount from a reputable jewelry store, so I got the earrings to match. Surprisingly, I love these butterfly earrings so much too. So for those 2 pairs, they are utilized the most because they are small enough for casual outfits.
> The Magic Alhambra diamond pendant caught my eyes, and it took me long time to purchase it, so the earrings are for to match.Recently when I want to add another pair, I want something different from what I have. I choose Flowerlace because of the flower designer and of the price just be reduced last year (~$800) enough for me to pull the trigger to have both the ring and the earrings. I do wear Magic and Flowerlace once a while, but for me they are "bonus" or "extra" for the collection
> Even I have things to match but I normally wear them mixed. I have read almost the postings in this forum to see what people like to have and like to wear, then choose mine. I do want to have YG pairs, but the only design I like is Cosmo which YG was discontinued.
> Of course VCA has sooo many other fabulous designs



Thanks for sharing.  Love reading about how you acquired your pieces.  I too love sets and matching pieces.

I enquired about the Flowerlace recently (enquired again, haha) but was told that this line has now been discontinued.

Would love to see mod shots of all your pieces, if you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## Anabunny

Phoenix123 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Love reading about how you acquired your pieces.  I too love sets and matching pieces.
> 
> I enquired about the Flowerlace recently (enquired again, haha) but was told that this line has now been discontinued.
> 
> Would love to see mod shots of all your pieces, if you feel comfortable sharing.


Flower lace has been discontinued???? No wonder I asked (in two countries) about the flowerlace pendant and no one has them.


----------



## Phoenix123

Anabunny said:


> Flower lace has been discontinued???? No wonder I asked (in two countries) about the flowerlace pendant and no one has them.



A while ago already.


----------



## cattttrannn

Phoenix123 said:


> A while ago already.


I am not aware of this. Last time I checked, the pieces seemed still listed on the website, perhaps you can order on line


----------



## Phoenix123

cattttrannn said:


> I am not aware of this. Last time I checked, the pieces seemed still listed on the website, perhaps you can order on line



I was told by several local SA. So who knows! Lol


----------



## Anabunny

Phoenix123 said:


> I was told by several local SA. So who knows! Lol


I was told by my SA yesterday that flowerlace is not being discontinued.


----------



## Phoenix123

Anabunny said:


> I was told by my SA yesterday that flowerlace is not being discontinued.



Lol.  We get told different stories by the SA's.


----------



## Anabunny

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol.  We get told different stories by the SA's.


She did tell me there’s going to be a 5% price increase in a couple weeks, flowerlace and some high jewelry. Sigh.


----------



## Bommie

My VCA wishlist:
1. Frivole pave mini pendant 
2. Perlee single bangle
3. Perlee Large single ring


----------



## Notorious Pink

time for me to update.

this was a year ago (late August 2019):



Notorious Pink said:


> This is my list for the next few years:
> 1. Guilloche/Pave YG Vintage Alhambra 20 motif
> 2. Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG
> 3. Perlee clover bracelet
> 4. Perlee clover ring



...and last December 2019:


Notorious Pink said:


> 1. SO 1
> 2. SO 2
> 3. Pave/Malachite 3-motif earrings
> 4. malachite 10-motif ecklace



so far this year I have picked up SO 1 (YG pave magic earrings) and 2 (YG pave magic pendant, which was my husbands 20th anniversary gift to me). These were resale pieces which I’ve discussed on other threads.

for the rest of this year I am awaiting another SO necklace, from my SA. I would assume that will be it for me this year. So much for these lists!


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> Once again revising my list
> I am on ban for 2020. I am actually happy where my VCA collection is currently at and I will be looking to add the below items in the upcoming years.
> 
> Perlee clover bracelet YG
> Magic pave Alhambra YG earrings
> WG Lotus earrings
> Vintage pave Alhambra WG earrings
> Perlee clover bracelet WG
> 3,4 and 5 are part of my dream wishlist. I would be happy if I am just able to add 1 and 2 from the above list.



I didnt get any from my wishlist this year. think it is a combination of the pandemic, local NM VCA closing and also I am waiting on few bags to come in. Also #2 is off my wishlist - I think vintage pave earrings+ guilloche magic pendant should fill this gap.


----------



## HADASSA

Anabunny said:


> Flower lace has been discontinued???? No wonder I asked (in two countries) about the flowerlace pendant and no one has them.





Phoenix123 said:


> A while ago already.





Phoenix123 said:


> I was told by several local SA. So who knows! Lol





Anabunny said:


> I was told by my SA yesterday that flowerlace is not being discontinued.


My NM DSA still has a few pieces of Flowerlace. Please PM for his info if interested.


----------



## XCCX

I posted this on Instagram. I’m proud to say that I just got the diamond love bracelet and the Chanel bag. The white gold vintage alhambra remains on the list. To be purchased in my next trip (to any where lol), hopefully soon ..


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> time for me to update.
> 
> this was a year ago (late August 2019):
> 
> 
> 
> ...and last December 2019:
> 
> 
> so far this year I have picked up SO 1 (YG pave magic earrings) and 2 (YG pave magic pendant, which was my husbands 20th anniversary gift to me). These were resale pieces which I’ve discussed on other threads.
> 
> for the rest of this year I am awaiting another SO necklace, from my SA. I would assume that will be it for me this year. So much for these lists!



Just wondering  how you get a special  order resale piece? Did someone  not want their so?


----------



## Croissant

my current wishlist:
.70- 1 carat perlee white diamond ring in D color VVS1. (i tried it on in store as it was never on my radar and it is SO gorgeous. it is so elegant and shines brighter than much larger rocks i've seen.) (13k- 28k)
20 motif hammered gold necklace perhaps SO in WG for something different. otherwise, YG. classic. (15.6k- 20k SO)
Ludo bracelet (62- 65k)


----------



## TankerToad

Anabunny said:


> She did tell me there’s going to be a 5% price increase in a couple weeks, flowerlace and some high jewelry. Sigh.


Really ? Was thinking getting the Flowerlace earrings at some point -
This is a new dynamic if there is a price increase coming .....


----------



## TankerToad

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you very much. Please let me share how I come up with those choices.I bought the frivole BTF ring (the flowers are closed enough together for me to like), so naturally i got the earrings. These become quickly my favorites and I am using very time I go out. Later I got a chance to buy preloved BTF butterfly sapphire/diamond ring at substantial discount from a reputable jewelry store, so I got the earrings to match. Surprisingly, I love these butterfly earrings so much too. So for those 2 pairs, they are utilized the most because they are small enough for casual outfits.
> The Magic Alhambra diamond pendant caught my eyes, and it took me long time to purchase it, so the earrings are for to match.Recently when I want to add another pair, I want something different from what I have. I choose Flowerlace because of the flower designer and of the price just be reduced last year (~$800) enough for me to pull the trigger to have both the ring and the earrings. I do wear Magic and Flowerlace once a while, but for me they are "bonus" or "extra" for the collection
> Even I have things to match but I normally wear them mixed. I have read almost the postings in this forum to see what people like to have and like to wear, then choose mine. I do want to have YG pairs, but the only design I like is Cosmo which YG was discontinued.
> Of course VCA has sooo many other fabulous designs


We both got your Flowerlace pendant at about the same time - love mine !
Been thinking of adding the earrings ...
It’s such a lovely and romantic design


----------



## Croissant

Well, “FML” as they say. I just saw this photo online (photographer unknown) and  the way the 20s, Magic, and Rose de Noel  brooch have been styled is superb! I want to recreate the entire image seen here. Just stunning.




I should literally have VCA garnish my wages for the next 50 years. Just throw stacks of money at them and say, "here you go!" why did i buy an apartment in nyc when i could have just given vca that money?? my personal stack would include an all pave 20 and a ludo bracelet


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> Well, “FML” as they say. I just saw this photo online (photographer unknown) and  the way the 20s, Magic, and Rose de Noel  brooch have been styled is superb! I want to recreate the entire image seen here. Just stunning.
> 
> View attachment 4842338
> 
> 
> I should literally have VCA garnish my wages for the next 50 years. Just throw stacks of money at them and say, "here you go!" why did i buy an apartment in nyc when i could have just given vca that money?? my personal stack would include an all pave 20 and a ludo bracelet



Reminds me of Christmas... I so wish the holidays would get here soon and salvage this rough year. I was looking at my Chanel holiday camellias today and can't wait to put them up. And I'm dying to see what the VCA holiday pendant is this year


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> Reminds me of Christmas... I so wish the holidays would get here soon and salvage this rough year. I was looking at my Chanel holiday camellias today and can't wait to put them up. And I'm dying to see what the VCA holiday pendant is this year


i hope christmas will be joyful and not terrible like they anticipate with a second wave. not sure if you're in the US but we seem to have no plans for another shutdown should something happen because we seem to think 200k dead is normal in this country. also, we have probably the tensest election season in modern american history approaching and the result of that will influence our handling of a second wave, i'm sure. anyway, treatments and effective vaccines can't come soon enough.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> so far this year I have picked up SO 1 (YG pave magic earrings) and 2 (YG pave magic pendant, *which was my husbands 20th anniversary gift to me*). These were resale pieces which I’ve discussed on other threads.
> 
> for the rest of this year I am awaiting another SO necklace, from my SA. I would assume that will be it for me this year. So much for these lists!


I only saw the words in bold! Married and in love after 20 years, that is some real achievement!! Xoxo .... ❤


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I only saw the words in bold! Married and in love after 20 years, that is some real achievement!! Xoxo .... ❤


Awww, thank you sweetie! He is definitely my best friend...we are still very different people, but we love to do the same things together.


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

My current wish list! I don’t own any VCA yet but I’m really hoping I can add one of these pieces to my jewelry collection before the end of the year. 2020 has been all about Cartier for me, so 2021 will definitely be VCA!


----------



## DS2006

DS2006 said:


> I am trying to figure out the metals I want with certain stones. I know wg looks best on me (dark hair and wear a lot of black and white), but I do love all the gold colors! Black, white, and turquoise are my priority stone colors. I am listing the few pieces I already have and pieces I'd like to add in the next 5 years.
> 
> If anyone has advice on the onyx (wg or yg), feel free to comment!
> 
> White Gold
> Have:  vintage pave earclips, vintage pave pendant, Perlée couleurs turquoise earrings
> Want:
> 1. Perlée couleurs turquoise pendant
> 2. MOP magic pendant
> 3. MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet
> 4. ??? uncertain whether to do onyx in wg or yg!!! Magic long pendant, vintage bracelet pave/onyx
> 
> Yellow Gold
> Have: vintage 5 motif solid gold bracelet
> Want:
> 1. either Magic solid gold ear clips and/or Frivole (small or large, need to try on)
> 2. ??? onyx long Magic pendant, vintage onyx bracelet
> 3. maybe blue agate bracelet
> 4. maybe long Magic carnelian pendant if I don't get onyx in yg
> 5. (only in my dreams...lapis pave vintage bracelet)
> 
> Pink Gold (these are very unlikely but one can wish!)
> 1. Perlee clover bangle or 5 motif pave/gray MOP bracelet
> 2. Pave Magic ear clips or 2 motif pave/gray MOP earrings
> 3. Magic gray MOP pendant (hoping this will one day be in the regular stock)



This (above) was my list right before the new year. I am striking off pink gold because it just doesn't look good on me. If I ever get any, it will be for one of my daughters who can wear it. The wish for the Magic pg/gmop in regular stock did come true, though! I do want it, but I just know I would seldom wear it.

But for now, I am looking at my white and yellow gold lists. So far this year, I was unexpectedly able to get the lapis pave bracelet thanks to a friend connecting me! My priorities next are yg earrings, and onyx and white MOP bracelets and Magic pendants in wg or yg. Later I may get some carnelian. My main problem is the reality of my very casual lifestyle and liking pave things I will rarely wear. I got the yg lapis pave bracelet, so now I think my yg earrings may need to be yg pave VA (even though I already have the wg ones). But this is something I'd wear maybe once a month or less.  I have the pave wg earrings and pendant, and what would look great with those?...the wg onyx pave VA bracelet! I wear black more often, but pave again won't be worn a lot due to my very casual attire most of the time.  I think VCA had me in mind when they created all the stone pieces, because those are casual enough to wear almost anytime. But of course, my eyes are attracted to the gorgeous pieces I will rarely wear. I already have a fair amount of jewelry pieces that fall into that category!!!

So tomorrow, I have to let my SA know what I want to buy for my holiday and anniversary gifts, because I want to beat the price increase! I am still wrestling with the decision!!!


----------



## ayshaa

penchant.for.luxury said:


> My current wish list! I don’t own any VCA yet but I’m really hoping I can add one of these pieces to my jewelry collection before the end of the year. 2020 has been all about Cartier for me, so 2021 will definitely be VCA!
> View attachment 4855173


Lovely start up collection! The carnelian are such a beautiful stone to start up with!
My VCA Alhambra started with the Malachite, Onyx  but the Carnelian was everything I wanted since then and finally got it this year!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> This (above) was my list right before the new year. I am striking off pink gold because it just doesn't look good on me. If I ever get any, it will be for one of my daughters who can wear it. The wish for the Magic pg/gmop in regular stock did come true, though! I do want it, but I just know I would seldom wear it.
> 
> But for now, I am looking at my white and yellow gold lists. So far this year, I was unexpectedly able to get the lapis pave bracelet thanks to a friend connecting me! My priorities next are yg earrings, and onyx and white MOP bracelets and Magic pendants in wg or yg. Later I may get some carnelian. My main problem is the reality of my very casual lifestyle and liking pave things I will rarely wear. I got the yg lapis pave bracelet, so now I think my yg earrings may need to be yg pave VA (even though I already have the wg ones). But this is something I'd wear maybe once a month or less.  I have the pave wg earrings and pendant, and what would look great with those?...the wg onyx pave VA bracelet! I wear black more often, but pave again won't be worn a lot due to my very casual attire most of the time.  I think VCA had me in mind when they created all the stone pieces, because those are casual enough to wear almost anytime. But of course, my eyes are attracted to the gorgeous pieces I will rarely wear. I already have a fair amount of jewelry pieces that fall into that category!!!
> 
> So tomorrow, I have to let my SA know what I want to buy for my holiday and anniversary gifts, because I want to beat the price increase! I am still wrestling with the decision!!!



I vote for the YG pave VA earrings and the WG onyx pave bracelet.

(You can always count on me to enable! lol)


----------



## ayshaa

My current wishlist! I hope I'll be able to get it before the end of the year 
I have already reserved the 20 motifs Blue Agate necklace and I can't wait to have it!
I am being hopeful that it'll match my BA bracelet! The Guilloche ring and magic pendant will complete my Guilloche set!

As for the Chalcedony magic pendant I think that'll start a whole new collection set lol
so I might postpone that until 2021. Still thinking if I really like it or not but definitely will have to see everything
in person before hand!


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> I vote for the YG pave VA earrings and the WG onyx pave bracelet.
> 
> (You can always count on me to enable! lol)



That is exactly what our friend m2b also said!!! So funny! I guess I just should trust my friends with such great taste! And thank you, I really value your opinion!


----------



## 100700

This is my very last piece want to buy:yg mop five clovers bracelet and the Cartier sm size juc bracelet with diamonds to stack with my other vca bracelet and then I am totally done with jewelry. I never take off all my jewelry and I never change them so I don’t need too many  here’s all the pieces I have and I only change my 24k gold pendants every day they are too heavy to stack together


----------



## tensgrl

DS2006 said:


> This (above) was my list right before the new year. I am striking off pink gold because it just doesn't look good on me. If I ever get any, it will be for one of my daughters who can wear it. The wish for the Magic pg/gmop in regular stock did come true, though! I do want it, but I just know I would seldom wear it.
> 
> But for now, I am looking at my white and yellow gold lists. So far this year, I was unexpectedly able to get the lapis pave bracelet thanks to a friend connecting me! My priorities next are yg earrings, and onyx and white MOP bracelets and Magic pendants in wg or yg. Later I may get some carnelian. My main problem is the reality of my very casual lifestyle and liking pave things I will rarely wear. I got the yg lapis pave bracelet, so now I think my yg earrings may need to be yg pave VA (even though I already have the wg ones). But this is something I'd wear maybe once a month or less.  I have the pave wg earrings and pendant, and what would look great with those?...the wg onyx pave VA bracelet! I wear black more often, but pave again won't be worn a lot due to my very casual attire most of the time.  I think VCA had me in mind when they created all the stone pieces, because those are casual enough to wear almost anytime. But of course, my eyes are attracted to the gorgeous pieces I will rarely wear. I already have a fair amount of jewelry pieces that fall into that category!!!
> 
> So tomorrow, I have to let my SA know what I want to buy for my holiday and anniversary gifts, because I want to beat the price increase! I am still wrestling with the decision!!!


I too have a very casual lifestyle, especially now.  I do not work outside the home and am in jeans, top and nice flats almost every day.  Before Covid, my everyday stack was 5 motif white gold MOP bracelet, thin white gold/diamond bangle and one other thin chain or bracelet that varied.  After much debating, I just placed an online order for the white gold diamond pave and onyx 5 motif bracelet.  I spoke at length with the online concierge who told me this was one of the most gorgeous pieces and that I could definitely wear it casually/everyday.


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

ayshaa said:


> Lovely start up collection! The carnelian are such a beautiful stone to start up with!
> My VCA Alhambra started with the Malachite, Onyx  but the Carnelian was everything I wanted since then and finally got it this year!


Thank you, I’m so attracted to the Carnelian! Which piece would you recommend I get first? The guilloché pendant is really calling my name, followed by the Carnelian bracelet but I’d love your insight! I’m slightly concerned about the bracelet though because my wrists are so tiny... I know it can of course be resized, but I’m not sure if it can be made small enough for me. I’ll have to go to the boutique soon and find out!


----------



## beansbeans

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Thank you, I’m so attracted to the Carnelian! Which piece would you recommend I get first? The guilloché pendant is really calling my name, followed by the Carnelian bracelet but I’d love your insight! I’m slightly concerned about the bracelet though because my wrists are so tiny... I know it can of course be resized, but I’m not sure if it can be made small enough for me. I’ll have to go to the boutique soon and find out!


I love carnelian too! You should do your carnelian search concurrently with another piece that's easier to get (the guilloche pendant!) as it may take a while to find your preferred shade of red.


----------



## ayshaa

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Thank you, I’m so attracted to the Carnelian! Which piece would you recommend I get first? The guilloché pendant is really calling my name, followed by the Carnelian bracelet but I’d love your insight! I’m slightly concerned about the bracelet though because my wrists are so tiny... I know it can of course be resized, but I’m not sure if it can be made small enough for me. I’ll have to go to the boutique soon and find out!


I would highly recommend you to get the guilloche first, it will go with everything! The carnelian you need to see it and try it out in person to pick the shade you love the most! Carnelians are such a positive stone, whenever you wear it, it makes you feel happy! This is how I feel when I wear mine  

As for sizing, you can definitely get it resized but you also can flip the motifs few times to make it tighter, it does help!

What did you get from Cartier? 




beansbeans said:


> I love carnelian too! You should do your carnelian search concurrently with another piece that's easier to get (the guilloche pendant!) as it may take a while to find your preferred shade of red.



Totally agree!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

beansbeans said:


> I love carnelian too! You should do your carnelian search concurrently with another piece that's easier to get (the guilloche pendant!) as it may take a while to find your preferred shade of red.


Thank you for the advice! I think that’s probably what I’ll end up doing


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

ayshaa said:


> I would highly recommend you to get the guilloche first, it will go with everything! The carnelian you need to see it and try it out in person to pick the shade you love the most! Carnelians are such a positive stone, whenever you wear it, it makes you feel happy! This is how I feel when I wear mine
> 
> As for sizing, you can definitely get it resized but you also can flip the motifs few times to make it tighter, it does help!
> 
> What did you get from Cartier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree!


Thank you so much for the advice! I agree that the guilloché will go with everything so it’s probably the way to start my collection  Really hoping I’ll be able to find the perfect Carnelian for me next year!

As for Cartier... I previously only owned the small Love ring in yellow gold and the Diamants Légers necklace in yellow gold as well, but when I heard about the price increase I figured now was as good a time as ever to splurge on the other items on my wish list haha So I got the thin JUC bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds, the thin JUC ring in yellow gold and the thin diamond pavé Love ring in yellow gold. And that is why I am done with Cartier for the foreseeable future!


----------



## ayshaa

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! I agree that the guilloché will go with everything so it’s probably the way to start my collection  Really hoping I’ll be able to find the perfect Carnelian for me next year!
> 
> As for Cartier... I previously only owned the small Love ring in yellow gold and the Diamants Légers necklace in yellow gold as well, but when I heard about the price increase I figured now was as good a time as ever to splurge on the other items on my wish list haha So I got the thin JUC bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds, the thin JUC ring in yellow gold and the thin diamond pavé Love ring in yellow gold. And that is why I am done with Cartier for the foreseeable future!


I can't wait to see what you'll get from VCA! Please share when you do!

I love JUC! I am obsessed with it!  The thin with the diamonds are so beautiful  I am eye-ing the pink gold with diamonds to go with my RG GMOP-Pave bracelet. I find that the thin JUC goes well with stones-pave motifs bracelets while the regular JUC/JUC with diamonds goes well with the stones motifs bracelets.


----------



## qwerty098

Really love both white gold and yellow gold pave Frivole earrings. Might decide to put a deposit on the white gold pave before the price increase, they're so beautiful and bling but might not suit my casual lifestyle especially during Covid times. Hmmm... 


My VCA collection now consists of three flower motif yellow gold frivole earrings, 5 motif MOP earrings, SO grey MOP 2 motif earrings and the guilloche bracelet & earrings. Maybe it's time to start a white gold set


----------



## Notorious Pink

qwerty098 said:


> Really love both white gold and yellow gold pave Frivole earrings. Might decide to put a deposit on the white gold pave before the price increase, they're so beautiful and bling but might not suit my casual lifestyle especially during Covid times. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> My VCA collection now consists of three flower motif yellow gold frivole earrings, 5 motif MOP earrings, SO grey MOP 2 motif earrings and the guilloche bracelet & earrings. Maybe it's time to start a white gold set



I dont think the pave frivole are very formal....would look great casually!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> This (above) was my list right before the new year. I am striking off pink gold because it just doesn't look good on me. If I ever get any, it will be for one of my daughters who can wear it. The wish for the Magic pg/gmop in regular stock did come true, though! I do want it, but I just know I would seldom wear it.
> 
> But for now, I am looking at my white and yellow gold lists. So far this year, I was unexpectedly able to get the lapis pave bracelet thanks to a friend connecting me! My priorities next are yg earrings, and onyx and white MOP bracelets and Magic pendants in wg or yg. Later I may get some carnelian. My main problem is the reality of my very casual lifestyle and liking pave things I will rarely wear. I got the yg lapis pave bracelet, so now I think my yg earrings may need to be yg pave VA (even though I already have the wg ones). But this is something I'd wear maybe once a month or less.  I have the pave wg earrings and pendant, and what would look great with those?...the wg onyx pave VA bracelet! I wear black more often, but pave again won't be worn a lot due to my very casual attire most of the time.  I think VCA had me in mind when they created all the stone pieces, because those are casual enough to wear almost anytime. But of course, my eyes are attracted to the gorgeous pieces I will rarely wear. I already have a fair amount of jewelry pieces that fall into that category!!!
> 
> So tomorrow, I have to let my SA know what I want to buy for my holiday and anniversary gifts, because I want to beat the price increase! I am still wrestling with the decision!!!



I do think you should get the wg onyx pave bracelet. It would tie together so nicely with the pave wg earrings and pendant.

as for YG earrings...I really do think the vintage alhambra size is fine for casual, and it’s perfect with your bracelet. Take it for what you will, as I’ve been wearing my magic every single day (including right now as I type) but I really don’t see pave va earrings as formal, I think of them like diamond studs - an everyday piece. Honestly, you should just go and put your wg pair on and then go about your day for a few days and I think you’ll get used to it. I would say for YG earrings you should get these or the pave frivole. I tried those on yesterday, and even though they’re on the small side for me, they’re very  pretty And wearable.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> I do think you should get the wg onyx pave bracelet. It would tie together so nicely with the pave wg earrings and pendant.
> 
> as for YG earrings...I really do think the vintage alhambra size is fine for casual, and it’s perfect with your bracelet. Take it for what you will, as I’ve been wearing my magic every single day (including right now as I type) but I really don’t see pave va earrings as formal, I think of them like diamond studs - an everyday piece. Honestly, you should just go and put your wg pair on and then go about your day for a few days and I think you’ll get used to it. I would say for YG earrings you should get these or the pave frivole. I tried those on yesterday, and even though they’re on the small side for me, they’re very  pretty And wearable.



Thank you so much for taking the time to give your thoughts as I greatly value your opinion! I did tell my SA yesterday that I thought I’d go with these two items with a little hesitation! She was going to be in the boutique today and will process my order. I thought about Frivole and if I were to do it over, I might have gotten those in wg and the yg VA. But I feel like the VA are slightly more wearable casually, so I’ll just have them in both metals. I really appreciate your encouragement as it helps confirm my decision!


----------



## cafecreme15

So I think I left room in my 2020 wish list for the holiday pendant if it tickled my fancy, but seeing as it is white gold I am going to pass on it, despite the objective fact that it is a stunner! A tough decision, but I already have so many white gold or platinum pendants (non-VCA) and I have been singularly focused on building my YG collection. So that wraps it up for 2020 for me - I somehow got away with only acquiring my 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet.

Is there a thread for 2021 wishlists yet?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to give your thoughts as I greatly value your opinion! I did tell my SA yesterday that I thought I’d go with these two items with a little hesitation! She was going to be in the boutique today and will process my order. I thought about Frivole and if I were to do it over, I might have gotten those in wg and the yg VA. But I feel like the VA are slightly more wearable casually, so I’ll just have them in both metals. I really appreciate your encouragement as it helps confirm my decision!


Thats so kind of You to say! I’m always happy to help.

sometimes I feel a little lost on those “which should I get” threads because I either don’t have experience with the pieces they’re discussing, OR (and I hope this makes sense) I can’t visualize it. A huge list of the person‘s collection and I get lost, like that meme of Zach Galifianakis at the poker table in ”The Hangover”, with mathematic equations swirling around his head. This one I could manage!


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> sometimes I feel a little lost on those “which should I get” threads because I either don’t have experience with the pieces they’re discussing, OR (and I hope this makes sense) I can’t visualize it. A huge list of the person‘s collection and I get lost, like that meme of Zach Galifianakis at the poker table in ”The Hangover”, with mathematic equations swirling around his head.


OMG such an on point description! Describes perfectly my issue as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

eternallove4bag said:


> If I let the bling monster inside me loose, I will have a mile long wishlist to write down  so I will try and reign in the monster. My ‘doable’ jewelry wishlist for 2020 and potentially 2021:
> - single row diamond perlee bracelet in rose gold.
> - vintage pave earrings in rose gold.
> 
> Now let’s hope, Hermes gods don’t hear my VCA plans and decide to shred it to pieces





eternallove4bag said:


> So I may have fulfilled a 2020 wishlist item in 2019  (vintage pave earrings in RG) so of course my wishlist for 2020 has changed a little:
> - Adding pave vintage pendant in RG
> - mulling over perlee single row bracelet in RG or the Grey MOP with diamonds 5 motif bracelet in RG



Looking at my wishlists made me realize I have been able to stick to my wishlist items, thank the lord because it isn’t easy as I keep getting distracted by so many beautiful things out there! Have been away from TPF to keep me from getting enabled but had to come back to post pics of my 2020 purchases!
Happy to report that the vintage pave earrings and the single row diamond perlee bracelet are finally mine


----------



## ayshaa

eternallove4bag said:


> Looking at my wishlists made me realize I have been able to stick to my wishlist items, thank the lord because it isn’t easy as I keep getting distracted by so many beautiful things out there! Have been away from TPF to keep me from getting enabled but had to come back to post pics of my 2020 purchases!
> Happy to report that the vintage pave earrings and the single row diamond perlee bracelet are finally mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859070


Stunning! Beautiful pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ayshaa said:


> Stunning! Beautiful pieces!


Thank you so much! VCA pieces are like works of art!


----------



## ayshaa

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! VCA pieces are like works of art!


They sure are! And you picked the best pieces! So inspiring


----------



## eternallove4bag

ayshaa said:


> They sure are! And you picked the best pieces! So inspiring


Aww thank you! I feel I mull over my VCA purchases much more than I do over my H bags because I am afraid of making wrong choices! So I create and rework my wishlist a gazillion times before making my purchases! And I stick to one or two VCA purchases a year so I can focus!


----------



## ayshaa

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you! I feel I mull over my VCA purchases much more than I do over my H bags because I am afraid of making wrong choices! So I create and rework my wishlist a gazillion times before making my purchases! And I stick to one or two VCA purchases a year so I can focus!


That's a good way to do it actually! 
I haven't bought anything from VCA in 2 or 3 years and before that I used to buy every now and then but this year I decided to get everything I wanted lol complete my sets and I couldn't be any happier! I am just waiting for few SO coming in few months and I will be set for life I hope   but then again VCA is addictive and they'll find a way to get me back in the game lol

You have a beautiful H bags collection, would love to get into Hermes next


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Looking at my wishlists made me realize I have been able to stick to my wishlist items, thank the lord because it isn’t easy as I keep getting distracted by so many beautiful things out there! Have been away from TPF to keep me from getting enabled but had to come back to post pics of my 2020 purchases!
> Happy to report that the vintage pave earrings and the single row diamond perlee bracelet are finally mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859070


I love your beautiful rose gold collection! The Perlee clover bracelet and vintage pave earrings will be coming my way soon! Your single row gives me ideas for what might be next


----------



## eternallove4bag

ayshaa said:


> That's a good way to do it actually!
> I haven't bought anything from VCA in 2 or 3 years and before that I used to buy every now and then but this year I decided to get everything I wanted lol complete my sets and I couldn't be any happier! I am just waiting for few SO coming in few months and I will be set for life I hope   but then again VCA is addictive and they'll find a way to get me back in the game lol
> 
> You have a beautiful H bags collection, would love to get into Hermes next


Thank you! Omg don’t even get me started on the H addiction! VCA and H are my Waterloo as I am sure many ladies here would agree is theirs! I am happy with my H collection of bags right now with nothing on my wishlist for the first time in 5 years! VCA is another story! 
Congrats on adding your new pieces! I am going to be on the lookout for your pictures. I hope you post so we can all drool here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your beautiful rose gold collection! The Perlee clover bracelet and vintage pave earrings will be coming my way soon! Your single row gives me ideas for what might be next


Thank you so much my dear! You and I share a very similar taste in bags and jewelry so I cannot wait for you to be my twin on all 3! I cannot get over how beautifully the perlee clover and perlee single row diamond bracelets stack together!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you! I feel I mull over my VCA purchases much more than I do over my H bags because I am afraid of making wrong choices! So I create and rework my wishlist a gazillion times before making my purchases! And I stick to one or two VCA purchases a year so I can focus!



 You know How much I LOOOOOOOVE your photos but I just want to congratulate you here,too!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

ayshaa said:


> That's a good way to do it actually!
> I haven't bought anything from VCA in 2 or 3 years and before that I used to buy every now and then but this year I decided to get everything I wanted lol complete my sets and I couldn't be any happier! I am just waiting for few SO coming in few months and I* will be set for life I hope   but then again VCA is addictive and they'll find a way to get me back in the game lol*
> 
> You have a beautiful H bags collection, would love to get into Hermes next



I keep saying "I'm done!  No more VCA!"

So of course, I KEEP saying that!!


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> I keep saying "I'm done!  No more VCA!"
> 
> So of course, I KEEP saying that!!


Haha Oh my! I know the feeling


----------



## ayshaa

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! Omg don’t even get me started on the H addiction! VCA and H are my Waterloo as I am sure many ladies here would agree is theirs! I am happy with my H collection of bags right now with nothing on my wishlist for the first time in 5 years! VCA is another story!
> Congrats on adding your new pieces! I am going to be on the lookout for your pictures. I hope you post so we can all drool here!


Oh yes I hope soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> You know How much I LOOOOOOOVE your photos but I just want to congratulate you here,too!!!


Thank you so much always ... we have both been eyeing this bracelet for so long! The more I looked at the pics of me trying it with my perlee clover bracelet, the more convinced I was that this would be my ideal stack to have for eternity (even though I feel the bracelet is still overpriced  but then again, the first time I spent 10K plus on a piece of leather, that point kinda became moot)


----------



## eternallove4bag

ayshaa said:


> Oh yes I hope soon!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Time for another update, now that 2020 is almost done.
1.  WG Vintage pave studs DONE!!  Woo-hoo!
2.  Single row diamond perlee bangle on hold indefinitely.  Had to pull the trigger on a non-VCA piece that was nagging at me hard. So that killed my VCA budget. 
3.  Sweet turquoise butterfly pendant done.  Just a happy piece. 
4. 10 motif chalcedony done. This was on my list for a very short while and I decided to go for it. Will probably be the only 10 motif I ever get but very happy I have it. Also it’s great that I have the matching bracelet. 
5. 2020 holiday pendant. Was NOT planning on this at all. But it’s stunning and exactly right for me.

Everything else will need to get moved to 2021.


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> Planning to add the 5 motif Yg bracelet and the pave vintage yg motif earrings in 2020 from my list. Simple year, no big milestones.


Had to look back at my list...I only purchased the lapis pave bracelet this year which was unexpected. With getting that piece and realising I love the pave bracelets I am scrapping the solid yg 5 motif one from my list. I might still buy a pair of earrings before the end of the year - either wg pave pair or the yg vintage pave.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Had to look back at my list...I only purchased the lapis pave bracelet this year which was unexpected. With getting that piece and realising I love the pave bracelets I am scrapping the solid yg 5 motif one from my list. I might still buy a pair of earrings before the end of the year - either wg pave pair or the yg vintage pave.


Voting YG to go with your pave and lapis!  WG needs to stay on there too!


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> Voting YG to go with your pave and lapis!  WG needs to stay on there too!


Yes I ‘NEED’ both haha - I only have yg pieces now and the vintage yg pave will go well with everything. But DH bought me a statement ring for anniversary next year and I want wg to go with it. Undecided on what piece and I will even go with vca..


----------



## MyDogTink

EpiFanatic said:


> Time for another update, now that 2020 is almost done.
> 1.  WG Vintage pave studs DONE!!  Woo-hoo!
> 2.  Single row diamond perlee bangle on hold indefinitely.  Had to pull the trigger on a non-VCA piece that was nagging at me hard. So that killed my VCA budget.
> 3.  Sweet turquoise butterfly pendant done.  Just a happy piece.
> 4. 10 motif chalcedony done. This was on my list for a very short while and I decided to go for it. Will probably be the only 10 motif I ever get but very happy I have it. Also it’s great that I have the matching bracelet.
> 5. 2020 holiday pendant. Was NOT planning on this at all. But it’s stunning and exactly right for me.
> 
> Everything else will need to get moved to 2021.


Can you share what your non-VCA piece is?


----------



## EpiFanatic

MyDogTink said:


> Can you share what your non-VCA piece is?


I'm building a ring for a big bday.  The whole process may take 1-2 years but I have to commit financially to bring stones in just to examine. COVID has affected the supply. But it will be a ring I would wear on a daily basis, so I am prioritizing this over my fun VCA pieces for now.  Having said that, I couldn't pass up the HP because I've been looking for the perfect daily WG pendant.  It really helped to see the pave alhambra, which I have, next to the guilloche WG.  I could see right away which I preferred so total no brainer purchase that breaks all my self-imposed rules.  I am such a hypocrite!  

Which makes me think.  Does the VCA forum have a thread where people share their non-VCA purchases?  I think it would be fun to see what other things VCA fans love.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I'm building a ring for a big bday.  The whole process may take 1-2 years but I have to commit financially to bring stones in just to examine. COVID has affected the supply. But it will be a ring I would wear on a daily basis, so I am prioritizing this over my fun VCA pieces for now.  Having said that, I couldn't pass up the HP because I've been looking for the perfect daily WG pendant.  It really helped to see the pave alhambra, which I have, next to the guilloche WG.  I could see right away which I preferred so total no brainer purchase that breaks all my self-imposed rules.  I am such a hypocrite!
> 
> Which makes me think.  Does the VCA forum have a thread where people share their non-VCA purchases?  I think it would be fun to see what other things VCA fans love.



Wowza!  Can't wait to see what you're going to get!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Looking at my wishlists made me realize I have been able to stick to my wishlist items, thank the lord because it isn’t easy as I keep getting distracted by so many beautiful things out there! Have been away from TPF to keep me from getting enabled but had to come back to post pics of my 2020 purchases!
> Happy to report that the vintage pave earrings and the single row diamond perlee bracelet are finally mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859070


That single row... CONGRATULATIONS!!  My grail piece.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> Wowza!  Can't wait to see what you're going to get!


Thanks!  I’m excited. It’s not a huge deal but meaningful to me because I’m coming full circle in my bling journey. I’ve been bitten by the CBI bug and ready to do a big redo in time for 2021.  But every stone I’m interested in is in Antwerp. With COVID, getting anything through customs is a nightmare, in addition to supply being more limited. Don’t want to clog up this thread. Thanks for being excited for me. It’s not easy to be patient.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Time for another update, now that 2020 is almost done.
> 1.  WG Vintage pave studs DONE!!  Woo-hoo!
> 2.  Single row diamond perlee bangle on hold indefinitely.  Had to pull the trigger on a non-VCA piece that was nagging at me hard. So that killed my VCA budget.
> 3.  Sweet turquoise butterfly pendant done.  Just a happy piece.
> 4. 10 motif chalcedony done. This was on my list for a very short while and I decided to go for it. Will probably be the only 10 motif I ever get but very happy I have it. Also it’s great that I have the matching bracelet.
> 5. 2020 holiday pendant. Was NOT planning on this at all. But it’s stunning and exactly right for me.
> 
> Everything else will need to get moved to 2021.



I love how you we’re able to get so many pieces on your wishlist! We are sisters on the vintage pave earrings! I got the ones in Rose Gold last year! I adore the chalcedony So many congrats on that too and all the other pieces you got this year!
I think we need to start a thread for 2021 wishlist



EpiFanatic said:


> That single row... CONGRATULATIONS!!  My grail piece.


Thank you so much! After much deliberation this beautiful piece came home with me earlier than planned! Thanks to the impending price increase ... I love how it looks stacked with the perlee clover bracelet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Had to look back at my list...I only purchased the lapis pave bracelet this year which was unexpected. With getting that piece and realising I love the pave bracelets I am scrapping the solid yg 5 motif one from my list. I might still buy a pair of earrings before the end of the year - either wg pave pair or the yg vintage pave.



One vote for the vintage pave earrings! I may be biased... sigh! I am going nuts over pave and diamond pieces myself so I can understand on holding off on the solid YG motif for now! I have the 20 motif hammered RG on my wishlist next but can’t stop thinking if the money is better spent on a pave piece!


----------



## oranGetRee

I enjoy reading everyone’s wishlist. This thread motivates me to think about what I really want.

My wishlist below

1) Biggest love goes to Perlee Clover Bracelet in RG.
2) Then Alhambra watch in sweet or small size.
3) Perlee Clover Ring in YG
4) Perlee Clover Pendant or Signature Bracelet

I am really impressed with the photos of peelees on the VCA websites and in IGs. Going to the boutique again next week to take a look at them in person.


----------



## MyDogTink

EpiFanatic said:


> I'm building a ring for a big bday.  The whole process may take 1-2 years but I have to commit financially to bring stones in just to examine. COVID has affected the supply. But it will be a ring I would wear on a daily basis, so I am prioritizing this over my fun VCA pieces for now.  Having said that, I couldn't pass up the HP because I've been looking for the perfect daily WG pendant.  It really helped to see the pave alhambra, which I have, next to the guilloche WG.  I could see right away which I preferred so total no brainer purchase that breaks all my self-imposed rules.  I am such a hypocrite!
> 
> Which makes me think.  Does the VCA forum have a thread where people share their non-VCA purchases?  I think it would be fun to see what other things VCA fans love.


Sorry. I thought I responded. Very exciting  to be building and designing a special ring! I think there’s a general jewelry thread where many members share their non-brand jewelry and jewelry projects.


----------



## cattttrannn

As year 2020 is near to close, I fulfilled most of my plan purchases. The recent purchase before the price increase was Lotus ring which many of you already owned, but I pair with Magic pave earrings  (sorry pictures turn sideways as I posted from my phone)


----------



## ohsohappy

cattttrannn said:


> View attachment 4899188
> View attachment 4899189
> View attachment 4899190
> View attachment 4899191
> 
> As year 2020 is near to close, I fulfilled most of my plan purchases. The recent purchase before the price increase was Lotus ring which many of you already owned, but I pair with Magic pave earrings  (sorry pictures turn sideways as I posted from my phone)


Everything looks wonderful!  
I'm thinking of the flowerlace ring.  How do you like it, especially comparing to Frivole BTF ring(which I also have)? I'm afraid that they might be too similar...


----------



## cattttrannn

ohsohappy said:


> Everything looks wonderful!
> I'm thinking of the flowerlace ring.  How do you like it, especially comparing to Frivole BTF ring(which I also have)? I'm afraid that they might be too similar...


I think each design is unique. I wear Frivole BTF ring and earrings more often. Butterfly earrings caught more attention and recognized as VCA. Lotus and Flowerlace rings are heavy and tend to turn sideways, I haven’t worn in casual outings yet. But I love elegant Flowerlace design most


----------



## VandaOrchid

cattttrannn said:


> View attachment 4899188
> View attachment 4899189
> View attachment 4899190
> View attachment 4899191
> 
> As year 2020 is near to close, I fulfilled most of my plan purchases. The recent purchase before the price increase was Lotus ring which many of you already owned, but I pair with Magic pave earrings  (sorry pictures turn sideways as I posted from my phone)



Congratulations on all your beautiful pieces! I've been thinking about the Flowerlace earrings. Are the earrings heavy too? And do you think they can be worn casually?


----------



## cattttrannn

karly9 said:


> Congratulations on all your beautiful pieces! I've been thinking about the Flowerlace earrings. Are the earrings heavy too? And do you think they can be worn casually?


Thank you for your kind words. I took the flowerlace earrings for casual eating out today. The earrings are not heavy, I hardly felt at all; however the earrings tend to sag due to the weight, so I put on small disc backings that you can get free from VCA.I would say you can wear them anywhere as you please


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I took the flowerlace earrings for casual eating out today. The earrings are not heavy, I hardly felt at all; however the earrings tend to sag due to the weight, so I put on small disc backings that you can get free from VCA.I would say you can wear them anywhere as you please
> View attachment 4900381


Gorgeous!


----------



## VandaOrchid

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I took the flowerlace earrings for casual eating out today. The earrings are not heavy, I hardly felt at all; however the earrings tend to sag due to the weight, so I put on small disc backings that you can get free from VCA.I would say you can wear them anywhere as you please
> View attachment 4900381


Lovely! Thanks for the modeling pic!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I took the flowerlace earrings for casual eating out today. The earrings are not heavy, I hardly felt at all; however the earrings tend to sag due to the weight, so I put on small disc backings that you can get free from VCA.I would say you can wear them anywhere as you please
> View attachment 4900381


These are fabulous on you. You make them look so fun and timeless.


----------



## Bommie

I’m adding this perlee ring in white gold with turquoise to my wishlist


----------



## ohsohappy

cattttrannn said:


> I think each design is unique. I wear Frivole BTF ring and earrings more often. Butterfly earrings caught more attention and recognized as VCA. Lotus and Flowerlace rings are heavy and tend to turn sideways, I haven’t worn in casual outings yet. But I love elegant Flowerlace design most


Thanks for your answer.  You're tempting me! 
When you have a chance, could you share the comparison photo of Flowelace ring and Frivole pave BTF ring?  Currently I have Frivole pave BTF and socrate BTF etc., and I'm considering Magic alhambra pave ring or Flowerlace ring for next.  Flowerlace ring is so beautiful with no doubt but it could be somewhat similar to my Frivole or socrate (flower theme) and almost 3 times expensive comparing to Magic pave lol.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Anabunny

cattttrannn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I took the flowerlace earrings for casual eating out today. The earrings are not heavy, I hardly felt at all; however the earrings tend to sag due to the weight, so I put on small disc backings that you can get free from VCA.I would say you can wear them anywhere as you please
> View attachment 4900381


Those earrings look beautiful on you! Since you have both magic pave and flowerlace, which one do you wear more? I have been wanting flowerlace for a while but can’t decide if they will look too fashionable, whereas magic pave is the safest choice. Thanks in advance!


----------

